# JUNE/JULY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC With TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME........Loads of luck and babydust 

nickb 2 Jun FET
milly1 2 Jun ICSI
wrenster 2 Jun ICSI 
loobylou 3 Jun FET
Twinks 4 Jun IVF 
MackLM 6 Jun ICSI 
peppermintT 7 Jun IVF 
yorkie2006 7 Jun
Andie78 8 Jun IUI 
kerrys 8 Jun IUI 
manda73uk 8 Jun IVF
Tab 8 Jun ICSI 
Linda Ann 8 Jun ICSI
ali* 8 Jun ICSI
Shebeen 9 Jun IVF 
jkd 9 Jun IVF  
Honey Bunny 10 Jun IVF 
pampi 10 Jun IVF 
helen71 10 Jun FET
MoodyCat 11 Jun IVF 
Catspyjamas 11 Jun IVF 
Jinty 11 Jun ICSI 
Bifster 12 Jun ICSI
angus999 12 Jun ICSI 
helenab 13 Jun ICSI 
ssds 13 Jun ICSI
Little Wolf 14 Jun IVF 
AuntieTigger 15 Jun Clom 
larkles 16 Jun IVF 
weepaula 16 Jun ICSI 
gardengirl 16 Jun IVF 
Suzie Sue 16 Jun ICSI 
gigglygirl 16 Jun IVF 
Nickki 17 Jun IVF
**maria** 18 Jun ICSI 
yonny 19 Jun ICSI 
hopingat41 19 Jun ICSI 
curlylocks 19 Jun IUI 
anna1971 19 Jun FET 
k1m 19 Jun IVF 
londonlou 19 Jun IVF  
lucye2712 Clom
pancake 20 Jun FET 
ceebs 20 Jun ICSI 
SpookedOut 21 Jun FET 
Truly 21 Jun IVF 
thepippin 21 Jun ICSI 
JumpingJess 22 Jun IUI
Nicola Parsons IVF 
belladonna FET 
NJB 24 Jun ICSI 
Ellie D 25 Jun IUI 
Dobby 26 Jun ICSI 
MARTEEN 26 Jun ICSI
Maureen S. ICSI
cesca 27 Jun IVF 
Florrie 28 Jun IVF 
sarahfoster4 28 Jun IVF 
nikkij IVF 
bell 29 Jun ICSI 
shall 29 Jun
Lilia 29 Jun IVF
angel wings 30 Jun IVF 
vickyjem 30 Jun
Anne_7 FET

Much love,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## helen71 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hiya Lizzy.
Can I join you all please.  I had FET on the 23rd May and am due to test on the 10th June.  
Have had no symptoms at all but optimistic that it will be 3rd time lucky!!
Tryin to take it easy at home - but this sun makes me want to be out in the garden and today I ended up weeding and potting plants.  Resisted mowing the lawn - will get DH to do that!!!!

Good luck to everybody testing in June and July.

Helen


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Helen

Just logged on here tonight to join the board, so welcome to us both   

Just had et yesterday, testing 16th June. Best of luck with yours, not so long now

Larkles
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Helen and Larkles ~ welcome to the 2ww and loads of luck to both of you 

Larkles ~ hadn't forgotten you when i put the new list up.....DH was moaning about me clicking on my laptop, he's gone to bed now  Men eh!!  Good to have someone from the Chiltern here.

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Good morning everyone

This is my last posting today as its now past the 'May' stage. Thanks for all the support from 2wwers and Lizzy B.  If anyone wants a chat you can send me a personal post and I'll pop in and see how you are doing here occasionally.  

Larkles - good to see you here, best of luck on your 2ww and I'll be keeping an eye on you to see if you are relaxing!!

Good luck to everyone and lots of sticky vibes   (x lots) and fairy dust   (x lots).

Love 
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morning everyone ... 

I am still sore and bloated from EC ... hope that's going away soon. 

Had a horrible night, it was very warm and I kept waking up. Trying to convince DH to get me a fan!!! 

As for signs - have sore b(.)(.)bs (which could be of course the cyclogest) and feel a little nausea today (mmmh... blood sugar maybe .. haven't had anything to eat yet...). Really hope everything is going ok ...

How's everyone else doing? 

Hugs,
Kat


----------



## helen71 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hiya Larkles and Little Wolf.  Good luck to you both.  
Misty C - congratulations on your BFP.

6 days to go and am getting worried due to no signs whatsoever.  If anything I am getting sore boobs from all the checking to see if they're sore!! lol

At least test will be over and done early - DH is working earlies on the 10th so will probably test at 6am.  Not sure whether he'll make it in to work on time.

Fingers crossed for everyone

Helen


----------



## AuntieTigger (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm still getting weird feelings.

Waves of pain and discomfort - they moved more to the front yesterday rather than in the small of my back.

but I'm only 6DPO.

off to twiddle my thumbs  

good luck everyone


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies
Sorry I havent been around for the last week or so but my pc has been poorly lol, have got it up and running again now.

Hope everyones 2ww is going well. I test on thursday not feeling to good about it am really nervous and darent get my hopes up to much as last time I convinced myself it had worked and was devestated when it didnt.

Sending everyone loads of   and fingers crossed for loads of  
Luv andie xxxx


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi all,

day 28 on Tuesday but i'm usually 30 days so trying to hold off until Thursday, trying so hard not to get my hopes up but it's so hard, I think this is the most faith i have ever put into my treatment and I know when the witch arrives it will be the toughest thing ever, worried bout how i'll cope.

talk to you all soon,  good luck on Thursday Andie, fingers crossed

Kit


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

Hi ladies

Am I now in the right place?  Should I stop posting on the May/June sight and post here?  Due to test on 11 June (if we get that far!).

Good luck and babydust to everyone here!   

Moody Cat  
x


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi all.  Haven't posted on here before as I was on May/June, but everyone else has finished and I'm feeling lonely  .
Anyway had ET on 25/05 and am due to test on 08/06 but I'm not feeling very positive.  My (.)(.) were very sore at the beginning of the week but that has now passed.  And I keep getting light cramps but no spotting.  Feel like AF is just around the corner and am just waiting for the inevitable.
The clinic told us to do a HPT on 8th, but from reading these boards everyone seems to count 14 days from different dates.  Any advice?
Thanks
Ali*


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Ali
Try not to panic. I was the same as you - convinced it was all over as  (.)(.) stopped hurting and had no symptoms. Also was told to test 14 days after ET but noticed somne test 14 days after EC. I was naughty and tested 14 days after EC and wouldn't recommend it. Felt flat afterwards as seemed negative but then after 5 mins ther was an almost imaginary line it was so faint. 2 days later the line has been darker and can say it was a definite positive but due to the early testing I wasn't able to get so excited and felt it may not be true. My advice is wait for 14 days after ET and remeber that as long as AF doesn't show her ugly face it's good news.

Good luck and keep us informed.

Love Jen x


----------



## Shebeen (May 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thought I would just have a quick look at FF having just got in from first day back at work since ET on Friday 26 May.  The day went OK although I must have been a bit more ratty than usual as one of the delightful year 10 student's that I teach left my classroom muttering to his friends that "it must be her time of the month" - I had a long chat with him in his break about inappropriate sexist comments.

I have decided that I will not test on Friday 9 June as I will have to go into work that day and I don't think I can face it so plan to hold off if I can bear it until Saturday 10 June - at least that means I will be in the company of Pampi, Helen and Honey Money and I will be able to spend the day recovering whatever the result.  Still no symptoms for me, my (.)(.) have stopped hurting as much as they did, no spotting and no AF pains only some sharp stabbing pains occasionally in the abdomen.

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW and lots of   and sticky thoughts to you all.
Shebeen


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Can i join please i had donor egg icsi on 2nd of june my test date is on the 18th of june 16 days after ET not sure why i have to wait so long .

Love and luck to everyone 

Maria xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mmmmh... only day 3 from ET (so day 5 as per ERI) ... and I am feeling restless. Have been up and about for a couple of hours each day but mostly lying on the couch. 

Bloaty feeling & sore tummy is going away, but now I have a feeling as if I have done too many sit ups - is that normal? 

Went shopping today and carried a fairly light bag for a very short time ... but now get worried that it was too heavy etc .... did a knicker check just in case (surely far too early at day 3/5!). 

I am going mad ... bonkers ... the whole lot!!!     And I think that's just the beginning ....   

Hope everyone is coping ok... 

Kat


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Jen thanks for your advice and congratulations on your   .
Ali*


----------



## yorkie2006 (May 11, 2006)

hi, can i join in?  It's the first time i've posted.  I had ET on 26th may and due to test on the 7th june.  I'm just a bit confused because i read on over peoples posts about doing HPT but i'm having a blood test.


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi girls, hows everyone? 
jen 74 congratulations on your bfp thats fab
sheebeen, i have still no signs, only a little bit of cramp, seems to be worse when i go to bed at night. I have convinced myself its not worked again! i had et one week ago, should i feel different if its worked HELP ! how are you feeling ?not long until the 10th

good luck to everyone, we deserve it !
its the longest 2 weeks of your life .
pampi x x [br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 21:00mack wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow pampi xx


----------



## AuntieTigger (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I have to say this is my first proper two week wait and it's so frustratingly slow!

this 2 weeks feels like two months, I need to wait another week to test, and I'm running out of ideas to keep my sanity.

congrats on your bfp Jen 74
Good luck everyone else

Toni


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi ladies

I hope you are all well and holding up OK?  I'm sorry that I'm being self-indulgent but I'm warning you at this stage that this is a 'me, me, me' post.  If you (understandably) don't want to indulge me, skip to the next post, I'll not be (too) cross  

Well today is day 9 after et.  Yesterday morning I just knew, before I went to the loo, that I would have spotting, and I did.  Initially it was only when I wiped but I spotted on a pad a little throughout the day.  This morning there was definitely more, still brown (sorry if TMI) but definitely more.  My boobs aren't sore anymore (that pain disappeared on day 7) and I have had a few AF-style cramps.  I phoned my clinic and they said that its probably too early for AF to start but I normally have a few days of spotting each month before she rears her ugly head so I'm not feeling very confident or positive anymore.  And then I did a stupid thing.  I entered my dates into a IVF due date calculator, and my dates gave me a due date (if positive) of 14th February 2007.  I burst into tears at the thought that I might have been able to give my DH this wonderful Valentine's present and I'm terrified that it's likely to be taken away from me now.

Stupid, or what?  

Anyway, I hope things are going better for you all.  Sticky and positive vibes to you all xx

PS.  Hello KerryS, good to see another Northern Ireland girl!


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there!! may I join you guys??
had e/t yesterday so guess Im officially a 2ww er!!! 
Test day is 19th June!!!
I only had three follies at e/c and they only managed to get one egg, I was very disappointed but what can you do?? 
Id taken all the vits and stopped the caffeine and alcohol and read the zita west book from cover to cover but it wsnt to be!  at least though the one embie is a grade one eight cell non fragmented embie so Im pleased about that!
Its safely onboard now and apart from sore boobs I feel ok!
Looking forward to getting to know those of you I dont already know off other threads!
Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Welcome Yonny, Yorkie, Maria and Ali.......happy posting and loads of luck to you all  

Moodycat ~ sorry didn't mean to confuse you, you are in the right place hun 

Catspj's ~ will keep everything crossed that its implantation bleeding hun xx

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi all,

home from work early due to a Migraine.  Stupidly did a test this morning as it's my official day 28, never saw a brighter, clearer single blue line on anything, not even a hint of a second faint line so i'm officially depressed.  Still no symptoms to say the witch is on her way and I hate my body for putting me through this.  My normal cycle gives cramps from as early as 10 days before she shows her face (on second thought HE, there is no way a woman would do this to another woman), but this month there as been nothing, allowing me to raise my hopes higher than ever, unfortunately there is only one way for my hopes to go and thats down...........

sorry if i've depressed everyone, hoping you all the best with results

Kit


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kit

Sorry to hear your news   

Larkles
x


----------



## Shebeen (May 30, 2006)

Hi all

Pampi
How you doing.  Still no symptoms for me at all- don't know what to think  , I'm still hoping as I know some people have no signs at all in the first couple of weeks and Jen's posting of yesterday is encouraging.  I only had one embbie to transfer so I guess my chances are cut by half but I'm still feeling hopeful - don't know what I'll do with myself if it doesn't work, jump straight back on the next cycle asap I think as time is not on my side.  Do you know how soon you can start a new cycle after a failed one?

Jen
Congratulation on your   your posting yesterday has given me real hope again, thanks.

Kit
So sorry about your    

All the best to everyone else on 2ww
Shebeen


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just wanted to say good luck to Yorkie for test tomorrow. You're one of the fortunate ones having a blood test and know exactly what the HCG level is ( thinking positive thoughts for you!)

Hope everyone else isn't going too insane on their 2WW - I think it's the worst torture ever invented! To all those with only one embie, just remember that it only takes one. Sticky vibes to you all.    

Love Jen x


----------



## hopingat41 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just joined this thread as now on the dreaded 2WW.  Test due 19th June.  First attempt at ICSI so being as positive as I can be.  Some fab success stories so I pray that we're one too.  Not sure what to do during this 2 weeks.  Should I work, rest, what about foods anything I should avoid.  It seems strange but I'm trying to carry on like nothing has happened cause I'm just not sure what I should be doing or feeling.

Read some of the messages and saw that some people had a sore back, really strange but mines has been sore all day and I never get a sore back! Does this mean anything 

Lesley


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, 
posting this from sunny Spain. Getting a nice tan and feeling quite relaxed. Still no symtoms of any description but haven´t had any since day one so nothings changed. Congrats to Jen, what brilliant news. Hi to Catspyjamas and Moodycat, both testing on the same day as me. Hope you´re feeling better today Catspjs, I can´t give any advice I´m afraid but I´ve seen loads of other people say they´ve had bleeding at this stage and then get BFPs. Good luck.
Hi Yonny, welcome to the 2ww.
Hugs to everyone  
Jxxx


----------



## AuntieTigger (Jun 1, 2006)

Still going insane in this two week wait - temps are doing ok'ish as long as they start going back up,
I have definatly felt more going on down there than ever before. 

still 5 days minimum before i can test 

fingers crossed for everyone else

Toni


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi AuntieTigger-Love the name  

When are you due to test? me 16th June-seems ages away

Jinty-sunny Spain-it's really hot here at moment but no sea to dip into  

Hopingat41-there is a lot of things that people say you should or shouldn't do but I think it's down to common sense, my hospital said work is okay but nothing strenous, so have taken 2 weeks off-it's very strenous being a Lettings manager   funny you mention the sore back, mine was in agony on the left side only for 2 days but woke up this morning and pain all gone! I thought it was due to my sore (.)(.)'s straining me back  

Hello everyone else, it will take me some time to get to know you all

larkles
xx


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone one is well and not going to mad in the 2ww 

Jinty sunny spain you lucky thing its very sunny hear at the moment but its not the same as being in spain .

Antie tigger i know how you feel im going completely insane too .

Larkes Hope your not going mad like me The sore (.) (.) Is a good sign .

Nothing for me to report no sore (.) (.) i have had a twinges on my left hand side but thats it really and feeling abit tired but im sure thats just because im doing nothing .

Hi to everyone else 

Love and luck 

Mariaxx


----------



## AuntieTigger (Jun 1, 2006)

i Think I am going to sneak a test on the 12th (DH's birthday) but I am not expecting a +ive result
I will test again on the 15th - As I have an appointment to see an endocringolist on that day.
But officially my test date should be 17th. - Which could be in time for father's day couldn't it?

AuntieTigger - I am an auntie - (Ben is 4months old) and at school I was the one everyone came to, to discuss their relationship problems [ even though I never had a BF of my own ]
& I  Tigger!


----------



## weepaula (Dec 17, 2005)

Can I please join you, we're on our first ICSI cycle. Had my EC on Friday (02/06), at ERI - Kat, we probably passed in the corridor! ET on Monday (05/06). Official test on 16th but not sure I can wait that long!


----------



## Bifster (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

Please can I join? This is my first cycle of ICSI. I had ET on 28th May and official test date is Monday 12th June. I've had no symptoms at all. Trying to stay positive about it but have things gone wrong? Monday i'll find out. Good luck to everyone else out there in the dreaded 2WW !


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi everyone

can i join you too?  I had two blasts put back on Saturday so guess I'm due to test next Wednesday - week today.  Desperately trying to remember how I felt last time when I was successful.  Pretty sure I had A/F pains up till day of testing if that helps anyone.... !

Good luck to you all, will try and catch up with who's who.

love Helena
X


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a wee hi to everyone, dh had the lap top away for last 2 days, feel lost without you guys.
Not much to report, its now day 9 passed et, sore boobs and wee bit cramp has stopped, not sure what to think as had such sore boobs my last 3 cycles and they were all negative so ? went for acupuncture today and when doc took my pulse says it feel really good and smooth what ever that means. Oh im driving myself  

is anyone testing early ?? after reading jens post, think its best to wait.
good luck to everyone on 2ww
sheebeen, honey b, helen71, moodycat, catspjamas &jinty testing same day 
Big congratulations to jen on your bfp and thanks for your post as it gave me hope as i have no symptoms thanks
pampi x x x x x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick hi from me - gorgeous weather at the moment in Edinburgh and I am soooo glad I have taken off the time work for 2ww. 

Weepaula - we probably passed somewhere then!!  Hope you're doing fine. 

I'm doing ok-ish ... got worried though when I went to the loo an hour ago ... I get quite a lot of discharge from the pessaries and this time I got like a bit of skin - "fairly" big. Like I'd usually get when I have periods (so I assume it's endometrium discharge stuff) - but I didn't bleed ... is that bad? Please tell me it's not bad (sorry, tmi!) ....     

No bleeding at all yet - not sure when it's supposed to turn up, I have totally lost track of normal AF etc....

Waaaaaahh!!! Losing the plot and all that! 

Kat


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Lots of tests yesterday and today!  Just popped on to wish you all lots of                  
and sticky vibes!
Luv
Tracy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Hi there Lesley, Weepaula, Bifster and Helena......welcome to the 2ww  Enjoy chatting with all the lovely ladies on here and much luck to you all 

Jinty ~ hope you are having a lovely time over in Spain......wish i was on the beach right now!

Good luck to everyone testing today.......there's a few of you   

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Before I start on the bad news from me, I just want to wish everyone who was testing today the very best of luck.  Even though it hasn't worked out for me doesn't stop me from wanting to see a whole raft of BFPs from everyone else.

Anyway, Just to let you know that it’s all over for us.  The spotting I’ve been having since Monday (day 8 after ET) continued on Tuesday and Wednesday and is much heavier now, and has turned red.  Still no AF pains but bleeding this heavy can’t be good.

I’m absolutely devastated.  I know it’s all down to luck but we had great embies transferred and I suppose I just thought that this was our time.  I remember sitting looking around the waiting room on the day of ET.  There were 4 of us and I remember thinking that statistically only one of the four couples would get good news.  I was obviously hoping it would be us.  Does that sound really selfish?  Even if it does, I can’t help it.  

I’ve tried to stay positive throughout the whole treatment.  I’ve paid an absolute fortune for acupuncture and organic food.  Gave up coffee, tea, alcohol, chocolate.  I gave up having a summer holiday to pay for the treatment.  Sickened myself with stupid whey protein drinks.  And all for nothing.

At least when the IUIs failed I could pretend to myself that something could equally be wrong at DH’s end, and it wasn’t just a failing on my part.  But this time, it is my fault.  DH played his part, and we got great embies.  But my body let us both down.  Why would he want to be with someone like me, who can’t give him the one thing he truly wants?

I’m sorry.  I know this is a pity party and that you all have your own problems.  Just to let you know I won’t be posting for a few days.  I need to get my head around this failure, work out a plan of action, and not be bringing others down with me.  

I just want to wish everyone else the best of luck for testing.  To Jinty and MoodyCat, who I was supposed to be testing with on 11th June, I sincerely hope you get the positive result you both deserve.

Thank you for all your support over the course of this treatment.


----------



## Tab (Jan 12, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> NEW HOME........Loads of luck and babydust
> 
> nickb 2 Jun FET
> milly1 2 Jun ICSI
> ...





LizzyB said:


> NEW HOME........Loads of luck and babydust
> 
> nickb 2 Jun FET
> milly1 2 Jun ICSI
> ...


----------



## Shebeen (May 30, 2006)

Dear Catspyjamas

I am so so  sorry to hear your news.  I have been feeling weepy all day today and your post caused the tears to fall.  You have done so so much to give your embies the very best chance they could of had, far more than I have done for the one precious embie I had transferred - and it really isn't your or anyone's fault that it hasn't worked this time, just wicked fate I guess.  I don't know what else I can say other than I am sure everyone here will be thinking of you tonight and sending you our deepest sympathies.


Shebeen


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all, please can I join you too. 

I am due to test next Fri 16th, after ET last Friday, 2nd June. I am not having any symptoms at all, is anyone else the same as me? I feel no different, except a bit fed up with not doing anything  I'm not usually much good at sitting still.   

Larkles and WeePaula   from the other post, 

CatsPyjamas, so sorry to read your post. You've been doing so much to help your embies, my thoughts are with you tonight.  

To everyone else, hello and good luck. 

GG


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi ya can i join please     good luck everyone


----------



## Shebeen (May 30, 2006)

Help Please

I have just been really stupid and tested this afternoon, which is one day early - I just couldn't stand it anymore and I think I feel AF pains coming on.  Anyway the pack did say if testing early use early morning pee but like an idiot I just carried on and thought I'll do it now while DH is with me and I couldn't face doing it on Friday morning and then going into work.  Anyway as expected a   so hope is just about gone for me.  Anyone ever tested early and done it in the evening and then gone on to get a positive?? All hope is fading fast.  Can anyone one tell me how soon I can start another cycle?  I'll be 40 in two weeks time so time is of the essence.

Shebeen


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Catspyjamas, 

  for you and your DH! So sorry about the  . 

Less than a week for testing now ... still feels like AGES to go!!


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello ladies, can I join you 

I had two little embies transferred today, from an unmedicated fet. They're named Crackle and Pop (Snap didn't survive overnight, so he's gone off to find a stronger embryo to grow up in). They were six and seven cells respectively, I think they marked them 6 and 7 or 8 out of ten from memory, but I can't be sure. Anyway, they're on board and today is my first day as an embie mother. 

This is my fourth attempt. So I'm pretty used to disappointment, but still somehow hoping that one day, I'll get that dreamed of BFP! 

I look forward to getting to know you all. No personals right now except to say to CatsPJ's and Shebeen that my thoughts and prayers are with you tonight. Snuggle up and take care. 

Bye for now
SpookedOut


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all

Hope you are all holding on to your sanity  

Sorry I dropped off the thread for a few days but I've been on planet ohmygod for the last couple of days as we got a  .

I always imagined it would be singing and dancing but it's been total shock, then happiness, then yet more anxiety as my cramps (which have been on and off for about 5 days) continue. I certainly don't want to come across all ungrateful as I realise we're bloody lucky but we're just sh*t scared that something will happen between now and the scan. Three weeks and counting.... Success is a very odd sensation and I pray that everyone on the thread will get to feel it very, very soon.  

Px


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, 
Catspyjamas, I´m so sorry. Are you absolutley sure, have you done a test? They said at my clinic that even if you have heavy bleeding it could still be a positive. If it is negative all my love goes to you. 
Still no symptoms of any description from me. 2 days till test day.
PeppermintT - congratulations!!!! That´s brilliant news! You must me beside yourself.
Shebeen, I´m sure I´ve seen posts where negatives have turned to positives. My friend who conceived naturally had 6 negatives including one at her doctors before it was a positive. The blood test showed she was pregnant but all the HPTs showed negative.
Hi Spooked out, welcome to the 2ww!
Love to everyone  
Jx


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Witch arrived yesterday, even when I got the BFN from the test I was still holding out some hope that it would all turn around for us, WRONG.

FAILED    FAILED    FAILED

Hoping everyone elses dreams come true.

Kit


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that kerry.Will you have another go with the iui? Chin up hun.***


----------



## ssds (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm also on the 2ww our testing is on Tues 13 June.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's for everyone one, keeping our fingers crossed for more BFPs for everyone and ourselves.

Like yourself gardengirl I dont seem to have any symptoms, at first was very bloated but not much so now -anyone no of anyone with a BFP that had no symptoms ??

Keeping Our Fingers Crossed
ssds


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies

kerrys so sorry hunni









Ssds Lots of luck on your 2ww not long to go for you now .
I know someone who had no symptoms at all and has just tested positive so dont worry hunni

Hi to everyone else hope you are well

















Lots of fairy dust to everyone

maria x


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all

SSDS, thanks - I now know I'm not the only one with no symptoms. 

THanks to Maria too, it makes me feel a bit more positive knowing someone had a BFP with no symptoms.  

Kerry , so sorry you had a BFN. Try to keep smiling.

One week to go until test day for me. Fingers crossed for everyone else   

GG


----------



## curlylocks (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, may I join the party?

Had my IUI on Monday so my testing date is June 19th. Have had NO symptoms, except some dizziness and I'm not sure what to blame that on.

I hate this wait. Life is always such a rollarcoaster when you're ttc. When you're not making bets with God that if he will just grant you your hearts desire this time... then you're convinced it will never happen to you. Must think positive..   

Curlylocks


----------



## weepaula (Dec 17, 2005)

So sorry Kerry, hard to know what to say but my thoughts are with you.

p.


----------



## JumpingJess (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Curlylocks,

I had my IUI yesterday - so test date will be 22nd. Although I go from imagining sleepless nights and days at the park to trying to reconcile myself to the pretty good child-free life I've got right now, with neohews, nieces and god children. Nonetheless, with each new round of IUI I get strangely more hopeful   

Keep your spirits up (I find ice cream in the sunshine helps   )


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

Hi all

Kerry sorry to hear your BFN news - hope you find the strength to continue tx

To all with no symptoms - don't worry I was convinced we had a BFN heading our way as I had no symptoms at all despite desperate boob poking and temperature taking.  I got a BFP with twins  then at 6 weeks got all the pregnancy symptoms by the barrel and ended up off work for 3 months because I was throwing up so much  ....... still worth it though I promise.

 all - sending embie glue your way

Sheila


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

Hi ladies

I took 2 tests this morning and they were both positive!!!

OH MY FLIPPING GODDDDDDDDD!

I know it's a day early but last time we had a day 2 ET and tested 2weeks and 2days later. This time we had a day 3 ET and the test date is also 2weeks and 2days later so I figured that today would ok to test on.

I'm in shock!

Really hope this pregnancy goes without any problems. Last time, 2 years ago, our first IVF go resulted in Charlotte but we lost her at 24 weeks. In fact, her birthday is next month - 18th July. She was 1lb 10oz and a beautiful little girl.
Our Angel 

love and babydust all round

Jill
x


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hurrah!!!!!!!! Moodycat, I´m so pleased for you!!! That´s really brilliant.            
I haven´t had the guts to test early, I want to hope for a little while longer. So tomorrow´s my day!! I really hope I´m as lucky as you.
So sorry about your news Kerry.
Thanks for your story about not having any symptoms Sheila and going on to get a BFP, I´ve had nothing.
Will post my results tomorrow - I´m terrified!
Jxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi All

Can I join you please.

I had FET on 6th June and now am on day 4 of 2ww. We had one 5 cell embyro (was 6 cells when frozen, lost 2 cells and within 2 hrs had grown another cell) transfered after 2 failed IVF attempts. This was our only frostie so really hoping that this will work. I have no signs as it is a medicated FET, apart from the odd stomach twinge and sore nipples, but it is early days. Just keeping my fingers and everything crossed.

Good luck to everyone else and congratulations to those who have a BFP.

Heidi


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

moody cat-thats fantasic news hun. I hope it all works out for you. 
Good luck also to pancake-fingers crossed for you both.
Take care, Mel***


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Moody Cat

Well done hunni you mustbe over the moon take things easy









Mariax


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

HI  Jinty-best of luck for testing tomorrow   

Welcome Pancake-the 2ww is not good-am feeling so nervous at moment

Hello Maria cycle buddy-how're you going? Hope you didn't do another test-am going to do some shopping tomorrow & will buy a 2 pack clearblue-not feeling at all confident today 

Hi Mel-how you going?

Hello to everyone else, Moodycat-enjoy your day must be feeling fantastic    

Larkles
xx


----------



## curlylocks (Mar 16, 2006)

JumpingJess said:


> Hi Curlylocks,
> 
> I had my IUI yesterday - so test date will be 22nd. Although I go from imagining sleepless nights and days at the park to trying to reconcile myself to the pretty good child-free life I've got right now, with neohews, nieces and god children. Nonetheless, with each new round of IUI I get strangely more hopeful
> 
> Keep your spirits up (I find ice cream in the sunshine helps  )


Thanks JumpingJess, you're absolutely right. Vanilla for me!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shebeen, Kerrys and Catspyjamas ~ words are feeling very inadequate.......take care of yourselves and many many hugs xxx

Welcome to all the new 2ww'ers. Loads of luck to you all and many  too!

I've updated the list and you'll find it on page one of this thread 

Moody Cat ~ fab fab news, congratulations........i'm sure your angel will be looking over you.

Enjoy the sun everyone 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Larkles 

Yes i did do it an it was negative again i know its probably still to early don't know why i did it i am not feeling very confident today either .

But lets try and stay as positive as we can because it isn't over yet hunni x

Maria xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your messages of support after my AF arrived before I even got to test day (today).

I'm not ready to start posting again and don't want to bring you all down with my negativity but I wanted to pop on and see how my two testing buddies were doing.

So *Moodycat* - *CONGRATULATIONS*. Brilliant news. I sincerely wish you every happiness and send you tons of sticky vibes for a healthy 8 months.

*Jinty* - good luck for testing. I really hope you get a positive result .

And good luck to *Wentworth* for tomorrow

Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, thanks to everyone for your good luck messages (and to you Spooked out for the personal message you sent me). It must have worked because they've just called and I've got a  .
I cannot believe it, I'm on cloud 9!!!
If it helps anyone at all I had no symptoms at all on my 2ww and had a little bit of brownish discharge over the past day or so which almost had me convinced that AF was on the way but clearly not!
Thanks again to everyone for your thoughts. Thanks to Catspyjamas and sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time. I hope you try again. I'll be looking out for you.
Jxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mmmmh... have AF pains and a very watery period bleed (which is normal for me) so I think that's it for me, ladies.... 

Testing on Wednesday but know the result already....   

Good luck to you all! 

Kat


----------



## JumpingJess (Jun 8, 2006)

Little Wolf, sorry to hear your news  

Congratualtions Jinty. You must be thrilled.

I don't know about the rest of you, but it feels like the days are getting longer and longer. I'm looking forward to going back to work tomorrow to take my mind off all this waiting (and to get away from the icecream! even when I add strawberries, I know this much diary can't be good for me  ).

Is it usual, do you think to feel completely drained and weepy when on the cyclogest. I find getting the motivation to do any little thing is beyond me. 
Does anyone else feel like climbing the stairs is the equivalent to an assault on Everest?  

Thinking of you all, 
 JumpingJess


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

Congratulations to you Jinty on your BFP.  

I have very little symtoms. On my last 2 IVF's the cyclogest really made by boobs hurt, but this time they hardly hurt at all, in fact it's just my nipples which are a little sensitive. On day 5 today so only another 9 to go!!!

It's so hot, I've had to come inside to try and cool down.

Have a good day all.

Heidi


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi ladies, may i please join you?

I had fet on Thursday 8th June; i had 3 embies left but sadly only one made it through the thaw  , anyhow i had one beautiful day 2, 3 cell embie put back who is hopfully loving his new home and is getting ready to snuggle in, tomorrow or Tuesday would be 'snuggle- in day'      
Good luck to everyone on their 2ww

hugs
donna x x x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I am really feeling like on a rollercoaster. Had just the one very pinkish (watery) spotting and then nothing. Then a little later it looked more brownish (which would be the implantation bleed, wouldn't it??). 

Don't know what to think ... hope it's all ok ... Had to tell DH of course and he's now feeling totally down - he was convinced it will be a  but I was more 50/50 .... 

Sooooo ... keep your fingers crossed!!! 

Kat


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello Little WOlf, so sorry to hear your news. Keep your fingers crossed. 

Well I've started to have a few symptoms, after panicking because I was having none.  On Thursday night, I woke up with quite strong AF type pains, which was between day 6 and 7 post ET, and they came and went during Friday. On Saturday (day 8 post ET) i did a test which was a BFN, but had a few more pains during the day, and a stabbing pain on both sides at different times. 

Today I've had no symptoms, and went for a walk for an hour in the sun, which may have been a bit silly. 

I do think that I may have been bloated too, as I can't do up my shorts. I can't have put that much weight on since last summer!

Lots of love and luck to you all, 5 days to my test at the hospital
GG


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi all,
just a quick line to let you know that i got a BFP this morning (2 tests to make sure), (3rd ICSI), i am still a bit shell shocked, and unsure what to go or where to go next (speaking with the hospital tomorrow) but am extremely excited DH keeps trying to calm me down and is telling me to be careful but on the whole I feel quite good,

here's hoping everybody else gets good news

Angus


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Angus999-Wow you must be shocked-well done so happy for you & dh    

Bella- Hello  hope your embie stays nice and snuggly 

Gardengirl-sounds like implantation to me  Only 4 days to go now, it's excrutiating this waiting

Littlewolf-fingers crossed for you hunni

Maria-bought my 2 pack of clearblue early pg tests today-that's 3 I have lined up now. Getting nervous now-how about you? I'm willing the week away but then I'll have to go back to work next Monday regardless of the outcome and I'm just getting used to being at home relaxing  

A few BFP's here in the last couple of days-hope it lasts 

Good luck everyone    

Larkles
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Angus999 - CONGRATS!!! That's fab!!!  

Larkles/Gardengirl -      Hope everything is going fine.  Can't believe I am going to test in 2.5 days!!! 

The girls in my ERI chat (IVF) say that you wouldn't get AF while on Cyclogest ... I just hope that's true! No further spotting at all, so maybe I had late implantation bleed? Come on, little uns .... HANG IN THERE!!! 

Hugs to everyone here ... and 

Kat


----------



## AuntieTigger (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

DH got his birthday pressie 





Toni


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Toni-Congratulations      Happy Birthday Toni's DH-What a wonderful present  

Another   

Larkles
x


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Angu999 and toni 
well done you must both be over the moon    

Larkles i try to send you a instant message but your mail box is full.
I did do a test this morning and mine was negative also so im so i dont think there is much hope im trying to stay positive but its hard to .

Stay   maybe its just to early 

Hi to everyone else 

love and luck 

Maria xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Please Please could i join you ladies. i am on the Short Protocol and this will be my 4th ICSI unfortunately they have all been BFNs i have never experienced a BFP yet so l am keeping my fingers crossed for this one to work as its my last, my heart can not take anymore. 

Anyway i am now due to E/C Tomorrow which is under sedation have not had this before well l have but can't remember if you no what i mean   Sorry but it was ages ago and have been under general the other ( can't remember that either        

Well i would just like to say as well congratulations to the ladies that have had   

But also to the ladies that have had the    My heart is with you as we all no what you are going though and my thoughts are with you.

Take care everyone and speak soon

Bell ( carole )


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Maria

I think we have tested too early too as apparently the HCG isn't detectable (something like that!) going to do another one later this week

Welcome Bell  -good luck for your ec tomorrow-sorry can't help you as never got far as ec only et    

Hello to everyone else, another hot day and am putting up swimming pool-inflatable jobby from Sainsburys £18.00   blo*dy exhausting and as dh said you know you will have to fill it up by watering can-that'll take a week  are there any hosepipe Police anywhere around?? 

Larkles
xx


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Larkles 

Yes it is defentily to early stay positive hunni we can do it     

Welcome Bell lots of luck for tomorrow 

Love and luck 

maria xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello,

Can I join you all please?  ET today and 3 good embies put back.  Test date 26th June... can't wait!

Dobby


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi!

Just been reading some of your entries.  I'm very new to all of this, and would love to join you all in the 2ww.
I am nearing the end of my first IVF/ICSI cycle.  My embryo's were implanted (blastacyst) yesterday (12/06), and my test is due on the 24/06 - a year since my stop smoking date!
Anyway, as anxious as I'm sure everyone else is here!
Luckily I've got 2 weeks off of work, so chilling in the garden and just pottering about.  Does anyone have any "do's" and "dont's" for the long wait pls?

All the best to all of you.

Ceebs x


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello and welcome to ceebs, dobby and bell. Good luck to you all

Larkles, I am hoping it was implantation, fingers crossed. How are you doing?

I went back to work today, which was pretty good, busy keeping my mind off things - until my boss announced his wife was 14 weeks pg, and I'd missed all the good news while i'd been away. 

Not much time to talk today, my pal is coming round for tea and cakes, and I'm hoping for some sympathy for me!

Keep smiling. 

GG


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Ceebs   Have blown you some bubbles to get you started   good luck on your 2ww-have been in the garden all week long-bliss-especially with this good weather we're having. Hope your embies are snug

Hi again Dobby-good luck too  

Hi Maria-there is still hope so will try to keep positive  

Hi to everyone else  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hurrah!! Congratulations to Toni and Angus999 - that's brilliant news! Really pleased for you both!    
Hope everyone is well. Good luck with it all. 
Jxxx


----------



## NJB (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

Glad to be joining you 2WW-ers at last.
I am testing on the 24th so, Ceebs we are testing buddies!
Sticky vibes and love to all

NJB


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi there

just to say I got a BFP yesterday with HCG of 280 - don't really know what that means!!!  But thrilled anyway....

Well done Toni and Angus   - great news 

Love and hugs to those who have got BFNs - thoughts are with you.

To all of you in or entering the 2ww     

love Helena
XX


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Please add me too. I test on June 21st after my 2nd IVF cycle.
Many thanks
Emma


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi 

I don't usually post here but last week I wrote to some of you.

Well I had by blood test day 13 and had a beta of 31 low.

So I have to go back on Thursday to see what is happening this will be day 16 hopefully the levels will go up

Let you know

Dawn


----------



## Suzie Sue (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey everyone,

My buddy Larkles pointed me in the direction of this section.

Can you please add me to the list too??  I test on Friday 16th June 2006.

Fingers crossed for everyone.

    

Sue
xxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Suzie Sue-glad you found the board  

Larkles
x


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

larkles how are you today ??

Helena congratultions you must be over the moon well done     

Welcome suzie sue and truely wishing you lots of luck .

Dawn lots of luck for thursday i hope you levels are nice and by then  

Well i did another test this morning and was negative again so i dont think its looking .But hay its not over to the fat lady sings 

love and luck to everyone 

maria xx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi girls, been watching you all (and chatting to Dawn and Maria) and thought I'd join in.

I'm also testing Fri 16th June after 3 embies tx'd on June 3rd. Just did a clearblue hpt and was neg, v.naughty I know but it was calling to me all the way home! Is day 10 so early but I know plenty of ladies get early positives so thought I'd try. Not going to tell dh, am under strict instructions not to test. Doh! Don't feel very positive but will stay on drugs and off the caffeine and alcohol until Friday.

Lots of luck to all you lovely ladies,
Love
Lisa
xx

PS Saw that lots of you were Dorset way, we're nr Brockenhurst. Should have a cuppa sometime.


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Lisa 

Glad you have joined us .

You are naughty testing early  

Dont worry about it being negative im sure we are just doing it to early . 

Lots of luck for friday 

And stay positive hunni   

Im good at giving advice im just no good at following it  

Love and luck 

Maria xx


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Lisa 

Welcome to the board. I'm also testing on Friday, so keep your fingers crossed. 

I did a test after 10 days too and it was a BFN, but fingers crossed it was too early. I don't feel all that positive, especially after having AF type pains all day today. 

GG


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hellooooo 

Congratulations Jinty, Angus, Toni and Helena.....fantastic news for you all  So great to see all these BFPs.....wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies 

Hi to Donna, Dobby, Ceebs, NJB, Emma, Sue and Lisa ~ welcome to the 2WW and loads of luck to you all.

Bell ~ hope EC went ok today....welcome to you too 

Dawn ~ everything crossed for your levels on Thursday  

Maria    

Little Wolf ~ good luck for your test tomorrow   

Take care everyone,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello to all of you ladies in waiting!

Got my testing date wrong - doh!  Too busy thinking about my day at Ascot which is now officially a no go (was the 24th June) - will be testing on the 20th.

Trying to decide if I've got any symptoms - think my boobs are rounder, definitely got back ache and stomach cramps at times.  No spotting or anything like that.  Only day 8 today so 6 days to go.  Could anyone tell me if these symptoms mean anything or am I looking for that 'silver lining'?  Feel like I'm going round the twist!

Good luck to you all

Ceebs xxx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

had my E/C yesterday they got 3 eggs could not get the others had aboyt 10 follies but felt really down but got up this morning and walking like a duck but got phone call and the 3 eggs were mature and fertilised so wait for phone call tomorrow for egg transfer.

Hope you ladies on the 2ww are keeping well and loads of baby dust coming your way will speak soon

Bell


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

hi gals
im on day 13 today and test on monday19th, 5 more days and COUNTING..so do you want to add me to your list
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

got a  today but knew already as bleeding was like AF since yesterday afternoon. 

Just wishing Good Luck to everyone else and  . 

Kat


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Kat-Sorry to hear you got a bfn-take it easy sweetheart and hope you can start another treatment soon  

Hi K1m-how you doing on your 2ww-hell isn't it, never thought my testing day would be this close, 5 days to go, you must be excited  

Ceebs-how can you get your days mixed up??   Testing day IS more important than Ascot  

Bell-good luck for ET-it's so exciting when you get that call saying what you've got etc 

Gardengirl-Are you trying to keep up with Maria    I was sooooooo tempted this morning but thought NO-WAIT TILL FRIDAY-I didn't, promise   

Well I decided yesterday that the waiting was getting too much for me and the tests are negative so far, so I rang a psychic, amazing, it's on my 2ww diary if anyone is interested in what she said, sorry too much typing for my liking!

Take care everyone and hope the 2ww isn't turning us all mad  

Larkles
xx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Little Wolf, I'm sooo sorry to read about your BFN. I was so hoping your result would be different. One day, lassie, one day!!

K1m how come your testing on 19th if today is day 13? Do you not test on day 14? Just wondered.....

Bell, congrats on those 3 embies. Here's a little embryo developing dance for you.       

Ceebs, 20th not far away now! I know what you mean about symptoms, it's sheer torture trying to read anything into the symptoms isn't it?? I don't know if your symptoms mean anything. Boob changes are generally consistent with early pregnancy, but it also usually happens for me prior to a/f appearing, what about you? I've got mild a/f cramps too, but I've had them on previous cycles and they've amounted to nothing, so I now just put them down to wind. I'm encouraged by the posts of the girls who get BFPs and who say they had no symptoms at all! I usually get quite snappy, grumpy and panicky just prior to a/f, so I'm waiting for that to appear and take away my feeling of general happiness - if that doesn't happen, I may begin to hope, but that only arrives a day or two before a/f anyway, so it won't be much help. 

Garden girl, Larkles, Maria and giggly girl -  Stay away from those PSs or I'll send the    round to you! Good luck for your PROPER test days though  !

Dawnguzz, I'll be praying for an increased HCG level for you tomorrow!! Good luck  

Helen AB - fantastic news!!!!!             

Bell, this is my fourth attempt too, so I know where you're coming from. Here's hoping this is your time!  

Hi to all, including (but not limited to)LizzieB, SuziSue, DawnGuzz, Truly, NJB, Jinty, Dobbie, and anyone else I can't see on the message below (gosh there are a load of girls on here! 

As for me, I'm fine. I'm still feeling quite relaxed and cheerful. Of course am starting to question symptoms (a/f cramps, headache (thought it was caffeine withdrawal, but had a strong cup of ordinary tea and it didn't help) and large and tender baby fountains. Trouble is, these could all be symptoms of PMT couldn't they? So it's not really worth doing (or so I keep telling myself, but it just doesn't seem to help. I knew the 2nd week would get harder and sure enough, my preoccupation with this whole thing is starting to get unhealthy! Que sera sera!!

Take care my fab ffs
SpookedOut


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

helen i dont know why hun my clinis says its 18 days now everyone elses say 14 so hell if i know, i can tell you though its a long wait, wish it was 14 so i could test tomorrow

feeling really  
not a period pain in sight have sore boobs so not sure if thats good or bad. usually get lag cramps when af due but dont have them, have a little lower back ache which is something i dont get so have mixed signals, so want to test
so any commets fully appriciated
oo and skin gone extremly dry if that means anything never have dry skin


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, wow lots has been happening. Little Wolf so sorry about your result.   .
If it's of any help to anyone (K1m, Ceebs), I didn't have any symptoms at all on my 2ww (or now, 3 days after my BFP) but I've read loads of 2ww diaries that had lots of symptoms and had BFPs so it's almost impossible to tell. To be fair I tend not to get any AF symptoms either (other than the cramps and blood obviously) so maybe that's why. I did in the last few days before my test have intermittent brown spotting (which is unusual, usually I might have a bit of brown at the beginning but once I start, I start whereas this time I'd have a bit of brown on 1 trip to the toilet, nothing the next 3 times, then more etc. - sorry if TMI).
Bell, well done on your egg fertilisation, that's great.
Helena - big congrats   
Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days, there's loads of you, Larkles, wee Paula, garden girl, suzie sue and giggly girl. Looking forward to lots of BFPs.
Jxx


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

so tempted to do a test sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tempted going crazy with not knowing


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi ladies 


larkles 
i have just read your diary and the psychic reading sounded really interesting i really hope it come true for you .
My sister went to see about a year and half ago and the psychic told her all about my illness and she know i wanted a baby and said i would have a baby soon and not to worry I never believed in psychic until my sister had that reading they is no way she could have know i had cancer but she knew all about it .
I just hope she right about the baby bit other things she said have come true so there is hope . 
I have decided i will test again on Friday i didn't test today i could stand to see another negative .  

Little wolf 
So sorry hunni take care of yourself and lots of luck for the future. 

K1m 
Dont do it i wish a didn't start testing early but then in another way its good because if its negative you have more time to get use to it . 

Spooked out 
I know exactly how you feel hunni its so hard try to stay positive not much longer to wait . 

Bell 
well done lots of luck with your ET  

Ceebs 
I feel like I'm going round the twist to so your not alone cant believe you got your dates mixed up 

Gigglygirl 
How are you today hunni ? 
Have you tested again today ? 

Hi to any i missed i hope you are well 

Love and luck to everyone 

Maria xx


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

No more testing    Well, not until Friday I promise. 

 Started spotting today though, bits of brown, and usually get this the day before AF shows up. Ho hum. Still it aint over till its over!

THere's so many of us to wish luck to. 

Maria, lets make a pact to stay off those tests, only 2 more sleeps to go now!

Larkles, the psychic reading sounds amazing, how do you find someone to do that for you.I'd love to try. 

Spooked out, keep up that relaxed and cheerful nature. Send a bit my way

k1m, don't do it. It made me so sad when a BFN came up, I just wish I'd left it alone.

Little Wolf, so sorry. BEst of luck if you decide to try again. 

Love and luck to you all, take care now, 

GG


----------



## hopingat41 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Have not posted for the first week of the 2WW as did my diary which really helped me get things sorted in my head.  This is the first time for us and very few people know we are doing it so the diary big help.  This site is fantastic because it really does keep your hopes and dreams alive hearing all the  
stories. Congratulations and best wishes to everyone who received such great news.

At the same time it provides the support needed from other people who have received  . My thoughts and best wishes are with them.

I only have 4 days to go to test and am now at the nail biting stage.  I've made a decision to test early on Friday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed (and my toes and my legs!!!) How many parts of your body can you cross? 

Wish me luck n stuff

Hoping


----------



## AuntieTigger (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just checking in to see how everyone else is doing on the 2WW.

I know it can be so frustrating especially if after all the stress you end up with nothing.
I know it is very hard to pick yourself up and try again but it is worth it.
Our journey has taken almost 12 years!
I don't think it will sink in until we have offical confirmation next week at my clinic.
As it has been so long we're dying to tell everyone else, but at the same time we are worried in
case somthing goes wrong.

Keep the faith, big hugs to everyone

Toni


----------



## thepippin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I have only recently found this site and am hoping I am posting this message correctly. Here goes.  I started my first lot of ICSI treatment about 5 weeks ago after trying for a sprog for about 2 years.  The DH has low sperm count and I have PCOS and endometriosis.  We had the ET on Sunday.  Started to feel completely deflated today as have convinced myself it hasn't worked.  Have read through the messages on the various boards which has perked me up.  I have got the test a week today so crossing my fingers big time.

Good luck to everyone out there.

Lots of love Toni


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Good luck Toni-i hope it all works out for you. Mel***


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi ladies,
I too am staying off the sticks until Fri when I do my beta test. I'm not even tempted now, I wouldn't believe a pee stick anyway, I've decided. Good luck to all you ladies, really thinking of you all and sending you positive vibes.   

I just heard my donor got a bfp today, don't know any details but my doc was keen to know our results. She seems to forget she told me to wait until 12-13 days after ET!! Which is Fri. I'm so happy for the donor, she sounded lovely. It's nice to think we had a hand in getting her there as without egg sharing she couldn't afford IVF and even if we get a negative it's nice to think we helped someone. Obviously I feel like she helped us more giving us any kind of chance.

Been feeling really negative but feel a bit better now. If anyone feels like a chat tonight IM me cos I'm going slowly crazy about all this and could do with a natter with like-minded individuals!!!

Take care
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kat ~ ah, i'm sorry hun......love and hugs to you xxx

Ceebs ~ i've changed your date on the list for you. Can't tell you anything about symptoms other than it seems like anything goes!!! Good luck hun 

Welcome to the 2ww K1m and Toni and welcome to FF too  Good to have you here.....everyone will help keep you together through the wait.

Bell ~ loads of luck with ET 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx

[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 20:34oh and Lisa.....fab news for your donor.....everything crossed for you for Friday


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Morning 

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for your support - it's good to know we're all in the same boat, at least you don't feel so alone.

My hubbie is trying to be really supportive at the mo, but it's just sooooo infuriating!  I did all the housework on Saturday (ET on Sunday) - nothing with the exception of the washing up has been done since!  My Manager is coming round today to see me, so wanted to at least vacuum.  Hubbie did this after alot of persuasion last night, but the way he's banging on about it today I think he expects me to nominate him for 'Husband of the Year'!  Need to get a cleaner!

Really feel for all of you wanting to test early, I did my 'sums' last night and if this was a 'usual cycle' today would be day 33 - but I usually have a 35 day cycle anyway - not sure if the treatment would change this?  My due testing day is Tuesday, although tempted (as I know alot of you are ) not going to test early.  Agree a 'Fathers Day' present would be lovely but just the thought of getting a BFN on it would be soooo traumatic don't think I can do it.

Anyway, love and baby dust to you all.

Ceebs xxxx


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

day 14 for me today,
now i dont know if its  a fragment of my imagination felt a little icky when i got up stomach feels i little upset dont know its because im getting anxious now, also for some reason was talking to dh this morning and felt a bit tearful,  now im not getting my hopes up but im not spotting yippee and af due 2day so fingers crossed only 4  more sleeps well trying to sleep lol then its "d" day for me... 
roll on monday, in a way im not wanting mon to come not knowing is better than a BFN i suppose..

good luck everyone else
take it easy 
and most importantly look afer yourselves.
kim
xx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

I have been feeling extremely nauseus since Tuesday. The nausea comes and goes and strong smells seem to set it off. Because of the sickness I tested toady, way to early I know (day 9), but there was something in my head telling me to test because of the sickness. Anyway it was negative. I am on a medicated FET cycle and I am thinking that the progyvera might have side affects and making me feel ill, but as I have been taking them for nearly 3 weeks surely I would have felt sick before now if it was the Progyvera? I have also had cramps since ET like AF is about arrive. I didn't have either on the last 2 attempts.

All these things that go on in your head, I don't think I am sane anymore! I am trying not to read too much into it all, but it is all very difficult.

Oh well, only 5 days to go!!

Good luck to all

Heidi


----------



## Maureen S. (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lizzy, and all the other brave 2ww testers...

Just had egg transfer today...........with the added bonus that this is the first time my hubbies sperm has fertilised my eggs. (ICSI)  We had one last ditch attempt at biopsy on him on egg collection day and were gobsmacked at the result.  First started ttc 6 years ago and was told that due to hubbies vasectomy 2o years ago the biopsies wld probably not be successful, so we used donor sperm in the last 2 ivf treatments with BFN's. This time i only had 3 embryos collected which was disappointing compared to the other times 8 and 13.  One is grade c, and the other is slightly below grade c, but apparently still dividing Has anyone else been in the same situation? Fingers crossed for everyone.  xxxx

Maureen S.


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

     well i had my phone call this morning and as of yesterday i had 3 eggs all mature and fertilized and this morning l was told they are a;; grade 1 i was  so shocked. well i have had to put in today and my test date is 29th June. i also got a  will let you no tomorrow

i am trying to stay positive and will be keeping everything crossed will speak soon i am going for a nap.


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi All

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread, I had ET yesterday with 1 day 5 blastocyst.  My tummy has really been pulling on the rightside since.

I don't know much about Blastocyst as never had it before, I guess I will test 14th day as usual, does anyone know??

Good luck to all

Be great to have others to go through my 2ww with.

Best wishes
Teen


----------



## thepippin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Good luck to everyone who has their tests tomorrow - sending you all lots of lots of  

I still have 6 days to go which seems like an eternity – Spooked Out and Truly we are testing buddies so good luck for the 21st.

I have absolutely no symptoms which is driving me insane – keep trying to convince myself of some but turns out I just need the loo (TMI – sorry).

Thank goodness I am now off Ritodrine – has anyone else been taking it?  I couldn’t handle the side effects – major heart palpitations mostly.

Not sure how easy I should be taking it – any advice??  I have been doing the washing and bits and pieces about the house but worried I have done too much.

I am so glad this site exists.  

Off to watch the footy - Bye for now - Toni


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Pippin, I was the same as you, no symptoms at all, and I was getting a little worried, rushing to check etc etc and I did just need the loo. Since Monday which was day 10days past ET (4 days to test) I've been having cramping, and yesterday and today a little brown spotting (sorry TMI) Testing tomorrow, so perhaps we'll see what it all means.

Good luck to all the other ladies testing tomorrow, there's so many of us. I am just hoping and hoping we all get a BFP together. Maria, Larkles, Spooked out and k1m      

Please please please let it work.

Lots and lots of luck to you all. 

GG


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

well the second beta today was 68.7 so it has doubled but it could be a biochem.

I have to go back on Monday for yet another test!!!!!

Waitng is killing me

dawn


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, 
Marteen, I had a day 5 blastocyct and on the 1st of June and the test was the 11th of June so only a 10 day wait, it was 15 days from EC but 10 days from ET.
To gardengirl and Toni, don't worry about no symptoms, I had none and still don't!
Congrats Bells, that's really brilliant news.
Maureen, can't advise on the embryos but brilliant news that your DHs sperm fertilised the eggs, you must be thrilled!
Good luck to tomorrows testers!!!   
Jxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there!
Sorry this is so short and I havent done personals for ages but I am thinking of you all!! 
Unfortunately its all over for me 
Very heavy bleed this morning, day 11, and I know its not implantation bleed!!
Ill phone the clinic as they'll probably want me to do a hpt anyway and book a consultation with the con!
Im going to give it all a rest over the summer now, I cant jump straight back on as I have focused on nothing else but tx for too long now and I need to get my life back into some sort of order! 
Also, as we all know, paying for all this takes some doing!!! 
Forgive me if I dont post for a bit..............Ill still read and check up on you all!
All my love to all of you and may all your dreams come true! 
Love
Yonny x


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Yonny, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Suzie Sue (Jun 4, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Am on my official test date today and gues what......got a  ...........

Have felt pretty much okay up until last night when I had some "different" cramps to what I had been having.  You know the kind, the ones where you know this is leading to AF.  Started with a watery brown discharge this morning (sorry TMI I know) but I did a test just to be sure as I thought to myself, well there were 2 embies put back so perhaps one of them will still be okay......

My lower abdomen feels quite tender at the moment and I am sure it will turn into the inevitable by this afternoon.

Just can'y understand why it hasn't worked again this time.  I have literally had 2 weeks worth of rest, rest and more rest - having spent the first few days in bed with my legs up!!!  

DH been really supportive and he reckons its so cruel of nature to let us get all the way up to the official test date before this happens.  In the past AF has always appeared at least 2 days before my test date, so this time I felt quite optimistic about things having reached 2wks after ET.

DH and I have been discussing NHS treatment in comparision with private treatment (we haven't had private - yet) but 3 of our friends all got pg 1st time when they went private (all at the same clinic, and one of those lovely ladies was in her 40's and was told she only had a 5% chance of success).  Don't know what anyone else's views are about this topic?

Wishing all you other ladies testing today BFP's.  Fingers crossed for you all.  Please post asap and let us know!!!!

Love to all.

A very disappointed Suzie Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## anna1971 (Jun 14, 2006)

Suzie Sue,


So sorry about your result. Know how you feel and that this day will be long for you. don't give up. rest for the next few weeks.  

We have to go private as well as we've only got one free cycle on the NHS  (my friend lives 4 miles down the road and has got 3 free cycles - it's not fair!) and we       have only 2 frosties left.

I would not consider private though unless you have too. think you'll loose one of your free cycles if you do, but not sure.

good thoughts going to you today..


xxx anna 71


----------



## Suzie Sue (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Anna,

This was my 2nd and last NHS cycle - apart from the 2 frosties we have left for FET in 3 months time.

Will have to go private after we have used them. Think I may wait until January to start afresh with private treatment. Will look forward to moving house in the meantime.

Take care petal.

Lots of love and snuggles.

Sue
xxxxx[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 11:28Anna 71,

Just noticed you are in Manchester! Do you go to LWH then??

We want to try MFS when we go private.

When is your test date honey?

Sue
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Yonny and Sue ~ really so sorry  Be good to yourselves and much love xx

Maureen and Teen ~ welcome to you both, happy posting here and all the luck in the world to you  

HI Anna ~ welcome to you too.....i'll pop you on the list, hope everything goes well on Monday 

Dawn ~ huge luck for Monday too......what a nightmare wait (((hugs)))

     for everyone testing today,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

So sorry Suzie Sue    . I can't really answer re: the NHS or private as this was my first one and was private. It's really expensive but then in my case it was worth it. But who knows I might have got the same result on the NHS.
Jx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Yonny and Suzie - so sorry your cycles didn't work out for you.  

Suzie - as for private over NHS, I think it depends on your individual PCT if they allow you to go private as well as having another go on the NHS. If this cycle doesn't work out for me, which I think it won't, I'm thinking of doing a private cycle in the meantime while waiting for another NHS cycle.

Lou
x


----------



## anna1971 (Jun 14, 2006)

Suzie Sue,

At St. Mary's in Manchester. Will go to MFS  after this cycle has ended if we have to. (don't want to even think about the cost!!!)Testing on monday morning at home. Have been very bad and did a home preg. test already on Wed. and Thurs and both were neg. so have not got much hope. have had no bleeding or any other symptoms, but am sure the drugs and pessaries would stop AF coming anyway.

take care and spoil yourself this weekend.

xxx anna 71


----------



## thepippin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Big fat hugs to Suzie Sue and Yonny – hope you are able to keep positive although am sure it must be really hard – take care of yourselves. 

Jinty – I am so hoping I will be like you and the lack of symptoms isn’t a bad sign – I will just have to wait 5 more days to find out. urghhh time seems to be going sooooooo slowly.  

Garden girl – Thanks for your comments it really helps to know I am not the only one spending a good percentage of my day on the loo doing spot checks!!  Hope it went well for you today. 

Marteen – I also had a day 5 blastocyst transfer.  I am having pregnancy blood test on Wed 21st which is 10 days after my ET.

For everyone else who is having no symptoms and is fretting, a friend of mine who had absolutely no symptoms and was convinced her ICSI tx hadn’t worked found out she was pregnant today.    

Nikki – I have everything crossed for you for you test day tomorrow.

Bye lol Toni


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Suzy Sue 

Huge hugs to you    , really feel for you - my testing day is Tuesday and dreading it.

Re: your comments on NHS v Private, I can only comment really from the Private side of things.  Hubbie and I decided to take a shot at Private treatment (our PCT only offer 1 free cycle and we're in the best category we can be in!!) main reason was the NHS wait.  We saved, ebayed, borrowed and used the credit card.  I obviously won't know if it's worked or not until next week, but the treatment and 'personal touch' has been excellent.

There's another thread on here at the mo called 'crappy NHS' - could be worth taking a look at that as several people have posted with the pros and cons.

Really wish you and DH all the very best.

Ceebs xxx


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

HELP NEEDED PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
need some advise pleaese,
been naughty,im on 15th day today and most of you knw im due to test on mon 18th day, and i tested today..
i though it was negative but my friend said there was a faint mark, so i checked again anf there was a very faint mark what do you all think please!!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Suzie-Sue

Sorry to hear you got a bfn-we did too     Bloods on monday to confirm

Take care

Love Larkles
xx


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

BFN for me too I'm afraid. 

Suzy Sue, we are thinking of going private next time for a bit of TLC, which the NHS don't seem to have time for. 

Sending out all my love to you all, sorry to hear your news too Larkles. Will you try again?

GG


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Gardengirl-sorry to hear you got the same. Will try again but Spain is the go next time no more waiting in UK for us-one more try and then we'll leave it-too expensive. Not sure how long you're meant to leave in between cycles or doesn't it matter? we had donor eggs

Speak soon, take care and spend some time for yourselves  

Larkles
xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Girls

Im so very sorry about he news 

Take care and think to the future 

Alison xxx


----------



## hopingat41 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi,

So sorry Yonny, suziesue, gardengirl and larkles - this ttc is so damn indiscriminate and it is not fair my thoughts with you all.  

K1m I had a similar instance when the line was very faint so I did a didgital one and there it was a pregnant in the circle.  Yes I got a  !!!!

We are absolutely over the moon yet at the same time completely sh**ing myself that the official test will show something different.  Will do official test on Monday as required and then take it from there.  Will not be posting for few days as away for few days.

Good luck to all those testing over weekend and on Monday.

Hoping


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for the info girls, im not getting my hopes up, fingers crossed though and going to do the proper test on mon, even though imtempted to do it again, im going to hold off..
do feel different though, sick feling not sure how early that comes or what its like just feels like an upset tummy and yukky feeling, no period cramps so thats a good thing and af was due yesterday..
2 more full days now thats alll.
sorry to Yonny, suziesue, gardengirl and larkles hope your all coping well and keep ya chin up .
xx


----------



## shall (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies, May I please join you? Had ET yesterday and feeling so low today. Tried three times with my own eggs. This second donor attempt. Have endometriosis and had both tubes removed in various surgeries so not many options left. Do any ladies have any experience of fulid in the womb even after tubes removed? Would love to hear success story with this difficulty as are losing faith. Take care, love to you all. Shall x


----------



## Suzie Sue (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Shall,

Welcome to the site.  Have my fingers crossed for you and have blown you lots of bubbles as you had none just yet.

Larkles and Garden Girl - Aww babes, sorry to hear about your results.  Hope you and your DH's are feeling okay.  If you are anything like me, you will be planning the next step right away.  There's no point in dwelling on what's happened I don't think, we have to stay focused and positive and look ahead.  Never say never.  It WILL happen to us all eventually.  I prya to St Gerrard every night (Patron Saint of Motherhood) in the hope that one day he will get fed up of hearing me and say, "Oh let her get preggers and then it will stop her rabbitting on in my ear all the time!"

To cheer mysef up today, I wen to M&S and spent almost £100 (not that I can afford it either) on nice food and wine which we have had for lunch and dinner today and also some Fathers Day goodies for my DH who has looked aftrr me so well for the past couple of weeks (pressies are actually from our 2 fur babies, woofs called Roly Poly - a dalmatian - and Charlie Farley - a terrier that we rescued from Skiathos, Greece). 

Larkles - Hope your puddy cats are giving you lots of snuggles.  Remember they love you more than they can say!

Take care everyone.  I'm off to bed now as I have a banging head from the fizzy red stuff I have been guzzling!!  Can't believe I have to go back to work on Monday.  I LIKE staying at home!!!

Love to all.

Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

So sorry for all you ladies that got a negative today       

Take care and lots of luck for the future xx

Maria xx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, 
So, so, sorry Larkles and Garden girl   .
Hoping  - congratulations, that's great news.  
K1m, things sound pretty positive, fingers and toes crossed for you on Monday.
Toni, trust me no symptoms is not neccessarily a bad thing, I still don't have any. Fingers crossed for you.  .
Love to you all
Jx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Larkles and Garden Girl.

Hoping - You must be over the moon. Congrats.

K1m - I'm r4eally hoping 'a line is a line is a line' is applicable to you! Good luck! I would have tested already, but then I'm a peestick addict!

Lou
x


----------



## weepaula (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, I tested at the hospital yesterday and it's a BFN for me. Not sure if we'll try again. Good luck to all testing this month.

P.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Paula - I'm so sorry.  

Lou
x


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that paula, look after yourself.
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

WeePaula, Larkles and Garden Girl 

Love, luck and many hugs to you xxxx


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

Morning all..
well its day 17 for metoday and feeling really good. No period symtoms which should have arrived  thurs and no sign, test day for me tomorrow, dont know what to expect as i tested the other day and was very very faint posative so fingers crossed..

Question my hubs bless him wants to know when we can have a little you know what lol
think he is feeling a little fustrated lol siad ill ask clinis but think hes a tad embarressed..
been keeping myself really busy, and designed a web site for all my cards so thats kept my mind off things.
hope youe all feeling ok and looking after yourselves
ill be up early tomorow as brite as a button, mind you didnt sleep last night too much on mind
speak soon
kim
xxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi All

Sorry to hear about the BFN's and congratulations to the BFP's.

I don't know what's happending to me, I have been feeling nauseas everyday since last Tuesday, and am due to test next Tuesday, 20th. But I don't feel pregnant. I know that sounds silly, but I just get the feeling that what I thought would be 3rd time lucky is just going to end with a BFN. Have been getting the odd stomach cramps like AF is about to start, but I know it won't as I am on cyclogest. I did do a test on day 9 but that was far to early and it was a negative. I also tried to test yesterday, but messed the test up and didn't want to waste another one, want to save it for Tuesday so I can do 2. Don't really know what to feel at the moment.

Enjoy the sun.

Heidi


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Ladies

This is my 6th 2ww I am in, I had 5 day blastocycst on Wednesday and due to test Monday 26th.

Since Wednesday I have had more or less a constant pain in my rightside, really uncomfortable, I have never had this before in my other 2ww, has anyone else had this, or know what it could be??

teen


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi to all of you other ladies in waiting....

This message really is for Pancake, unless any of you other ladies know...in your last post Pancake, you mentioned Cyclogest and the fact that this would mean AF wouldn't arrive?  Sorry to appear daft, but does this mean that if you're using it, there will be no period - so could get to the end of the 2ww, no period, test and a BFN or can your period start still?

Worried now - only 2 sleeps to go and feels like an eternity.  Had AF pains on and off, but then not sure if it was 'toilet trouble' because of the pessaries - definitely going mad!

Huge hugs to everyone thats tested and really thinking of all of you coming up to D-Day.

Ceebs xxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Ceebs

The hospital told me on my first IVF that I wouldn't get a period until I had stopped taking the cylogest, obviously this is on a negative cycle and if you have a positive result you carry on taking the cyclogest up to 12 weeks. They then ween you off these, but your body will be able to hold it's own from then on. 

This is my understanding of cyclogest, but others may have been told different or have had AF arrive anyway. Hope I haven't worried you too much.

Good luck

Heidi


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Heidi!

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly.

Really don't know what to think with all of this!  I've sort of got AF pains but don't know, and with just 2 sleeps to go getting pretty anxious.  Hospital didn't say anything to me about cyclogest having effect on AF, but then again perhaps they didn't want to appear negative.  Have been taking my temperature and it is still high - know if this was a normal cycle would stay high until day of AF, but of course this isn't a normal cycle - urghhhh!!!!

Thanks again

Ceebs xxx


----------



## **maria** (Jan 14, 2006)

hi ladies

just thought i would let you all know its a  for me .

sorry for no personals will try to catch up later.

love and luck 

maria xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Maaria - So sorry.  

BFN for me too. I know today is early, but I've been spotting for last 2 days and AF has now arrived. Boobies back to normal, so that's me out.

Lou
x


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Maria and Lou, I'm so sorry.   
Ceebs, got my fingers crossed for you
Jxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello ladies, 

Maria and LondonLou, I am so very very sorry. It's frustrating, enraging and downright depressing to see fabulous people like yourselves get a BFN. I really hope that you make it next time. 

Ceebs, don't know the answer to your question - but sending you    positive vibes!

Marteen, you're a real trooper - 6th 2ww!! I have never heard of the pain, I presume you are worried something is wrong, but I think it's too early for that to be the case. Maybe best to give your clinic a call though. 

Pancake, my a/f came while I was on the cyclogest, so I'm not sure why yours wouldn't. Fingers crossed on your 2ww! I hear a lot of girls get very few symptoms, the nausea sounds positive   I know it sounds crazy me saying that though!! Good luck!!

K1m, good luck for tomorrow chick! It's all looking good for you!

Weepaula, I'm so, so sorry. Take time for yourself. The treatment so takes it out of you, you'll need a good long rest now. Don't feel guilty about pampering yourself. You deserve it!!

Larkles, LondonLou and gardengirl, I was so looking forward to reading good news about you girls. I'm so sorry. Take care of yourselves. 

Hopingat41 - congratulations. What utterly wonderful news!! Have a very healthy and happy eight months. 

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned - sorry but there are just too many of us!! 

My news is that I'm absolutely sh*tting myself!! I was out shopping today and when I went to the loo (which I seem to be doing all the time today and yesterday), there was some light pink watery stuff on wiping (sorry, TMI!!). I thought, oh no, that's it all over. I came home immediately and starting crying buckets (as you do). I took a right     and had a large vodka whilst talking to my best ff on the phone. It was only a few hours later that I realised that the pink mucous hadn't continued or developed into a/f. I don't know what to think now. If anyone knows what this would have been , please let me know. I am 11 days post e/t and 13 days post ovulation. Am I right to think it's all over or should I be hopeful Help!! OH, I did a test at 4pm this afternoon and it was BFN (predictably).

SpookedOut (even more than usual!)


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Dear Jen and Garden Girl

Am so sorry to hear you're news.            

Sending you both lots of love and hugs, be kind to yourself
         

lots of love
Maria Christina xxxxxx


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

Morning all ,
well was up extra early as could nt slep as d day here was up at 4.30. dying for a pee pee
and its definatly a   for me
its taken us 3 years to fet here, and about time we had some luck, we are the people who things go qrong for all the time, so maybe ill put some lotto on this week too.
im absolulty stunned and cannot beleive it


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations K1m, I'm delighted for you. Three years is a long time to wait. Enjoy!!

Afraid I've started to bleed and its a BFN for us. I had hoped that a/f wouldn't arrive until tonight/tomorrow (if it was going to show at all) so I had booked tomorrow and Wednesday off work. Now I'm going to have to stay happy around the office for a whole day when all I want to do is curl up in a ball.

Spooked Out


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG I got a  
Still bleeding so not out of the woods yet. 
So wasn't expecting this.

Lou
x


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks spooked out,
all you bfn's
if it worked for me there hope for EVERYONE

this time i lost a little weight and stayed posative, didnt do any housework the only thing i did was go for little walks to clear my head and get fresh air.
it drives you insane i know that when you have so many let downs it gets to emotional at time but if you can cope with that thens its worth it.
I just have to wait now for my scan which is 4 weeks away to see how many i have.
the test came up very quickly within seconds so im assuming that my hormone leverls are really high, 
ill be happy with what ever i get 1 would be precious and any more omg would be amazing,.

*LOU* dont give up, it might be an implant bleed still, stay posative, are you going for bloods to double check?
Good luck everyone and keep smiling think "it will happen"
when the time is right for you.


----------



## hopingat41 (Apr 12, 2006)

HI

Congratulations K1m and Londonlou - it's the best feeling ever but at the same time you are still sh**ing yourself, I know I am.

Spooked out - I don't know what to say my thoughts and best wishes are with you. Take some time for yourself and don't be afraid to show people how bad its hit you.  I'm also sending you some bubbles.

Hoping


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

l am so sorry to read all the BFNS in the last couple of days my heart and thoughts are with you all
         

Also to the ladies that have received the best news of all congratulations on your BFPS
       

Well i have been away to the cotswolds to relax and it was lovely. the weather was hot and sunny. i am now on my 4th day and the only side effects it OMG (.)(.) are like lead weights and feeling a Little sick . but no pains yet ,

Anyway could anyone help me i have always been on pessaries Cyclogest and had to have one in morning and one in evening, for the last 3 treatments this time l am only on one in the evening ( l am not complaining ) but is anyone else on one.

Speak soon

Bell


----------



## thepippin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi everyone. 
I was really  to hear about your BFN Larkles, Weepaula, Gardengirl, Maria and Spooked out – nothing I can think of to say that may even remotely help so I will just send you huge hugs and wish you all the best whatever you decide to do next. 

Suzie sue – I found your post on the 17th re keeping focused and positive really inspiring.  I am dead scared about my test day on 21st but reading your message helped to remind me that if it is negative there is always hope for the future.  Thanxs   

Hoping, Londonlou and Klm– fab news from you all – huge congratulations  …..hooray.  Your note about the hubby startin to hint he wouldn’t mind a bit of u know wot made me smile.  I have had the exact same from mine but he is too chicken to check with the clinic.

Pancake – I completely understand how u feel re the not feeling pregnant thing, it is the hardest thing trying to keep positive.  

Ceebs – I’m in the dark about the whole cycolgest thing too.  From wot I have read some people say it stops you coming on, others seem to say they have come on. I haven’t been able to find a hard and fast rule to it. 

Truly – testing buddy how r u getting on – not long to go now until d day don’t know about you but I am finding the wait completely agonising.

Marteen – not sure if it’s the same but I have been getting a really sharp stabbing pain in my right side over the last couple of days which became more constant this morning.  I called my clinic and they said to drink lots of water and that it’s probably the ovaries still sore from producing so many eggs.  I have necked about 3 litres this morning and it’s helping.

Bye for now, Toni


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Big hugs from me to all of you BFN's out there 

Congrats to all of you who have BFP's 

I've got 1 sleep to go and struggling.  Had terrible stomach pains this morning, didn't feel like AF, turned out to be a really bad tummy upset - not at all good especially with my Cyclogest!  Called my clinic, and the nurse has advised for me to continue using vaginally until I know either way tomorrow.  I also asked about this 'can you start your AF whilst on Cyclogest' - she has assured me that you can, so I can only assume everyone's got a different opinion on this one.  In some ways I've found this reassuring as apart from 2 little spots on Friday I've had no other form of bleeding (oh please don't tempt fate here!!).
I've been taking my temperature regularly, as when we first found out we had difficulties in conceiving, I bought a book about it all and it explained that your temperature should remain high until the day of AF.  At the moment, mine's high - but could this be due to my tummy upset??  Also felt a bit icky, but again...oh and the (.)(.) seem even bigger than normal - eek!  Oh roll on tomorrow.
Trying to build up the courage to go out and buy my test, but so worried about doing it just can't bring myself to do it!  Might get DH to pick one up on the way home - either that or my local Tesco is 24hours!

Good luck to all of you about to test, positive vibes   

Ceebs xxx


----------



## anna1971 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ceebs,

Lots of luck for your tomorrow! Really hope it's going to happen for you!!! 


xxx anna 71


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello 2 ww'rs,
I am on a 2ww too - am due to test on the 28th June. I had no idea that this was going to be the hardest part so it came as a bit of a shock that it is this & not the injections, ER & ET that has reduced me to a blithering idiot.
I am loving this message board though as it is so good to read about other women in the same boat.
It is great to hear about all of you who have had BFP's over the board it makes me  that it really can work. Though feeling    for those people who have BFN's this time round.

Does anyone have a view on testing early? The clinic says a 14 days post transfer, but the tests you get at boots say you can do earlier
Florrie
xx


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

Florie
my clinic is an 18 day wait cycle, and i tested on day 15 and got a very faint dot, until this morning got a huge line, 
im glad i did it in away but wish i had held back.
every seems to be different some test some dont, some test get a bfn then test when they should and get a bfp

so its hard to say really, i think its upto the individiual, but the clinics doen advie you doa s you can geta  false posative.

good luck
hope you have a success like i did this morning


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow - that's fantastic - congratulations!!
Thanks for the advise - My head tells me it's best to wait - my heart wants to know NOW!
How did you feel in the 3 days between tests?  Did the 1st test help to calm your nerves or just make it worse??
Florrie
xx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, 
Spooked out, I'm so sorry.   
Kim and Lou     . Hope you're celebrating (in a gentle fashion!)
Jxx


----------



## k1m (Jun 13, 2006)

FLORRIE
in a way the home preg test was diapointing, but i had been feeling really crap, sicky sore boobs etc from day 12 ish and wasnt sure if it was because i was anxious or not, in a way i wouldnt do the test again as i did have a faint spot and hubby wasnt there so think if your gonna do an early on you both need to agree as your both going throew it together and i felt guilty, hubby still odesnt know and i wont tell him, i think it was a mistake.
but on the other hand put my mind at rest,


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi there

I have been reading your posts with so much interest, but joined you all late in my cycle, so have kept quiet.
I am due to test on Wed, and this is my 2nd cycle.
I am writing now, as I have just got home from work and am convinced the witch is showing her face, but I can't bear to check. I know its putting off the inevitable, but just having this faint hope that its worked this time, is still better than facing a second failure. 
Its great hearing and seeing so many BFP, and heartbreaking to know so many or you lovely ladies are facing such huge disappointment. It is such an emotional journey, you are all amazing to get through it each time.

Thepippin, buddy, I am keeping my fingers crossed, especially for you. Sending lots of positive vibes    

Take care lovely ladies.
Emma (Truly)


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Ceebs,

I hope all goes well for you tomorrow, i am on day 4 so i have 9 sleeps left.
It is a very weird feeling isn´t it, you want it to come quickly but then dread it.
I wish you alot of good feelings and hugs.

Sarah
xxx


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank Kim,  I think that you have helped me make up my mind - I am going to wait - I think my hubby would rather we were in it together too.
Welcome Truly - sending lots of     - so many of the posts I have read have talked about mixed up signs.
Florrie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maria and Spooked Out ~ really so sorry.....much love and many hugs to you both 

Florrie and Sarah ~ welcome to the 2ww, happy chatting  Florrie, i guess early testing is up to you hun but then again it might mean unnecessary stress if you get a BFN only for it to change to a BFP later. Besides i'll have to send the    around 

Kim, Lou and Hoping ~ many congratulations......really pleased for you all, enjoy every wonderful, fabulous bit of it 

Pancake and Ceebs ~ loads of love, luck and babydust for your tests tomorrow  

Take care everyone,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

Well it's another BNF for me. Feel so down at the moment, but have to decide what to do next.

Good Luck to everyone else.

Heidi


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Pancake - so sorry that you got a BFN - have not worked out how to send big hugs on here but my thoughts are giving you big hugs anyway.    (found it)


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi there

Just been reading through the thread and was wondering if I could join?  

My heart goes out to all the BFN, I cannot express my sympathy.  I know it is not nice been there too many times.   

Congratulations  to all the BFP out there and sending    to all those waiting.

Just to let you know I have one embie on board and testing date is 03/07/06.

Paddle xx


----------



## Rogina (May 31, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new to this thread too!  This is my 2nd 2ww and so far I'm calmer than the last one, although I'm only on day 4 so plenty of time for worrying!

Paddle - I've also got one embie on board, and test 03/07/06.

So sorry to all those with BFNs, congrats to all the BFPs, and fingers crossed for the rest!

Rogina


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Rogina 

Welcome aboard and I am sending you lots of luck.   and the total madness.  What makes it worse is that this time I am not working so need to find a new passtime (apart from ff of course!)

Paddle xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Sorry that you have got a BFN Pancake my thoughts are with you and i send you loads of  

Hi everyone who has a BFP     

Well i am now on day 5 of my 4th 2ww and i am feeling bloated and very sore (.)(.) like lead weights and getting alot of indigestion but other than that l am fine, i am at home and really bored but dh will not let me do anything,

How are you ladies dealing with things and are you getting any symptoms.

Take care everyone and stay positive


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Heidi ~ i'm really sorry to hear your news.....thinking of you hun 

Paddle and Rogina ~ welcome to you both.....sending you lots of sticky vibes 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news Pancake - HUGE   to you, I just can't imagine how your feeling right now.

I feel guilty saying this, I'm just soooo lucky, I got a   at lunchtime, although quite a trauma getting there.
I plucked up the courage to buy a double test late last night.  Then just couldn't sleep, terrible backache so up and down all night drinking and weeing.  Then did a test at about 7.30 - very faint pink dot.  DH was convinced he could see it and although I could in the end wasn't feeling very positive.  Left it an hour, then did the other one - and nothing.
Really didn't know what to do, so went to my chemist who explained that by getting up to the loo every 5 mins in the night the levels tested (think he said HSG) would be seriously reduced.  So he recommended calling my clinic - Holly House, Buckhurst Hill, Essex.
I did, and the nurse asked me to go up there for a bloodtest.  DH and I set off, had the test done and was told to expect a 1/2 hour wait.  On the way to the hospital we were so convinced it hadn't worked we had started trying to figure out what to do next - the way back was even worse. Well an hour later and just pulling onto our driveway, my phone finally rang and it was the hospital to tell me that I was in deed pregnant!  I really can't believe it still and keep bursting into tears.

I know we've been extremely lucky, this was our first attempt at ICSI so I really am eternally grateful for this - just hope all goes OK now.

I know some of you must be thinking that it's easy for me to say this, but for all of you with  s, don't give up hope.  If you can go for it again, do so - by the law of averages it should work and try to be positive   .
On the way to the hospital we were so convinced it hadn't worked we had started trying to figure out what to do next - the way back was even worse.

Once again, HUGE hugs to everyone who's posting on here - you've been fantastic support.

Ceebs xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ceebs ~ just saw that you'd posted.......FAB news!!

Congratulations to you both  What a morning though......you must have been so excited to get the news!!

Enjoy....and be very happy and healthy 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Wondering if I could join you all, had my E/T last thursday, so I guess its day 6 for me. This is my first IVF attempt and have 2 frozen blastocysts.
I thought i would be alright on this 2ww but infact its a nightmare after breezing through everything else except for afew weepy moments.
I've started getting what I call my A/F twinges in my back and stomach which i get several days before it puts in appearance but its abit hard to tell as I feel abit bloated with this cyclogest, anyway fingers and toes and crossed.

Just want to wish everyone good luck, sending you all a shower of 

                                                                    

Love

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I've finally plucked up courage to join this thread.

I had a 3 day transfer as embies were developing slowly. 2 x 4 cell grade 2's on board since Thursday.

Test date is 1st July.

Lots of fairydust to everyone!
    

Alison X


----------



## thepippin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a really quick one from me as I am finding it hard to concentrate on even the simple task of writing at the moment.  Have got my test tomorrow and I feel sick with anxiety (I wish the sick feeling was down to something else - but am sure it's just the worry). 

Have got a very familiar burning sensation in my stomach which I always get when I am about to get the dreaded AF so am feeling really negative about testing tomorrow.

Am determined to get myself back on positive track though even if it's only for planning the next attempt.  

Massive congratulations to the recent BFP, it's these and the knowledge that it can happen that has made this 2ww bearable.  

Hugs and lots of caring thoughts being sent out to those who have unfortunately got the cruel and totally unfair BFN.   

Until tomorrow.  Lol Toni


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Ceebs!!!! Brilliant news, Congratulations!!!!!!   
Jx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Alison and Angel Wings  Welcome to the 2ww....good to have you both here, everyone's lovely and full of advice and support. Good luck!!

Toni ~ huge luck for tomorrow....will be keeping everything crossed for you   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Ceebs. From one Holly House girl to another - Big Fat Congratulations.  xxx


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Ceebs

Congratulations and here's to the months ahead!     

Paddle xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats Ceebs!  

Hope those of you in the 2ww are doing. The best advice I can give atm is not to give in to the conviction it hasn't worked or read too much into symptoms. I thought I was an expert on my boobs. Apparantly not. Don't give up hope girls.

Lou
x


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Ceebs

Huge congratulations to you both.

We are changing clinics for our 4th IVF, hopefully in 3 months, to Holly House, as we live in Romford and it's so much easier for us. Just have to get a referral letter from my DR.

Wishing you a healthy 9 months.

Love Heidi
xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi guys

I am new to FF and this horrendous 2 week wait!!! quite scared of the outcome and dread the next 5 days as i am convince AF is on her way!!

Just thought i'd say hi and hope there are lots of BFP's happening!! 

E x x


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say thanks to Jinty, LizzyV, Daycj, Paddle and Lou for your congrats - also to Toni, really wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow.  The only advice I can give is try to get more sleep than I did, I'm knackered!  If I've missed anyone else - sorry, lack of sleep...

Pancake, HUGE thankyou and hugs    for your kind words, really hope that things do start to sort themselves out for you.
From what I've heard Holly House is meant to be one of the best, my sister-in-law is also pregnant by HH using FET (first go!).  I know that in the latest reviews of all UK clinics HH is 5th - so fingers crossed for you.
We ended up paying for our treatment, our PCT only offers 1 cycle and the wait was excruciatingly long.  
Not sure if it's of interest to you or anyone else, but an idea of the cost for our cycle was £4,600 - and I needed extra drugs.
Really wish you all the best, make sure your other half takes really good care of you and spoils you rotton.

Good luck to all of you others in waiting, I know that the wait is awful, and my additional wait today was a nightmare!

Love and babydust to you all 

Ceebs xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

So glad to here a lot of positive news,well done to Ceebs, you must feel on top of the world, take care and i hope you have a great pregnancy.
Hi to Florrie, i test on the same day as you so fingers crossed, i have started back to work and now hoping that i haven´t over done it so spend all of the time that i´m not in work lying down.
Going to see my friend today who is leaving for the UK, i live i Spain, she is 6 months pregnant with twins, so i´ve got to gather my strength up and put my brave face on, i am so pleased for her but envious, i could cry already, but i´ll just think of every one else out there on this site and you´ll give me strength.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello all ww'rs

Congratulations Ceebs - hope you are feeling fine & get lots or R & R over the next few weeks (you have such a fab reason now to put your feet up & watch BB/World Cup/CBeebies in preparation).
Sarah - there are a few of us due to test on the 28th - just one more week to go. How has you treatment gone in Spain?? Is it the same system as the UK? 
Hello to Ellie D - just 5 days left?  I am sure we all feel in the same boat that these are some of teh longest days ever (& nothing to do with it being light outside in the evening!).
Hope everyone is coping OK.
LOL
Florrie xx


----------



## thepippin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,

Well I am in complete shock.  I had my blood test this morning and after a gruelling 4 hour wait and lots of tears as I was convinced it hadn't worked I had a call from the clinic to say I got a  .

It hasn't sunk in yet and my heart nearly stopped when I had a second call from the clinic about 30 mins after the first, thought it might be a call to say they had made a mistake but was just the embryologist calling to congratulate me.

It just goes to show, and I didn't believe it would be true for me, no symptoms doesn't necessarily mean it hasn't worked neither does getting the feeling that the dreaded AF is about to show.  

I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone who is still in waiting and wish you all the very best of luck.

Lots of love

Toni


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi Toni - how fantastic, enjoy that cloud 9 feeling, it's wonderful!! So, so pleased for you!!!!      
Jx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Well done Toni, take care and i hope all goes well.

You are very lucky, enjoy your feeling and tell the world.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Toni

What fantastic news, enjoy this time with your dh.          

Paddle xx


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

HI ladies

I had studied Lizzys board on the first page and worked out that statistically, Toni or I were due a BFP. Thankfully that was true, but alas it was not me. So, sending huge congrats to you Toni, wishing you loads of happiness. 
I did my test a t 5.15am this morning, as my bladder was busting! I didn't even have time to wake DH. I knew in my heart of hearts that we were not going to be lucky, but it is still heartbreaking nonetheless.

Its been a tough day, lots of tears, for us both.   Some mending first I think, then try again, reading so many successes gives me hope that one day I can join those of you on that wonderful cloud 9.
Best wishes
Emma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Truly

I am so sorry for you and dh.  Have a drink and good luck for the future.   

Paddle xx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Emma, I'm so sorry.     
Jx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Emma - I'm so sorry honey.  

Bad news for me too. I got my HCG beta results back in and they've gone down to 23. So I think that's it. Short lived the happiness of the BFP, but I know I'm lucky to have had it.

Good luck to all the girls still to test. Congrats to all the BFPs and big hugs to those who didn't get good news this time round.

Lou
x


----------



## ceebs (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello again ladies...

My heart goes out to Truly on your BFN and London Lou, I really can't imagine how you're feeling right now    Make sure both of your DHs really look after you and give you lots of hugs.

Congrats to Paddle - well done, you must be over the moon.  Your wait sounds a bit like mine!

All the best once again to everyone else about to test.

Ceebsxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I'm on day 7 of this horrible 2ww, its a nightmare. For the last 2 days i've had my typical A/F signs, lower backache, stomach twinges and the munchies. After I had had the final injection of pregnyl my (.) (.)s killed me for days and then it went but now they are sore again.

Has anyone had the above symptoms and gone on to have a BFP or should I give hope now? Its so hard to try and not read anything into it.

Good Luck to everyone.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## thepippin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to Jinty, Sarah, Paddle, Truly, Angel Wings (and Ceebs although I think u got me mixed up with Paddle).

Your messages were really very sweet.

I wish you all loads and loads of positiveness for the future and for those still on the 2WW hang in there and try not to read to much bad stuff into all those twinges and aches.  This fantastic site and the accounts of all the women is testimony that you never can tell.

Lol

Toni


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Angelwings, I'm on day 6 of the 2WW.  My symptoms are exactly the same as yours...in addition (may be TMI) I have clear CM - since yesterday.

Anyone else with this clear CM?  Definately not the cyclogest.

Alison


----------



## anna1971 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma


I am so sorry, know how you feel right now. I got my BFN on Monday morning and got the AF yesterday so today has been a horrible day. trying to be postive and you are right, we must keep  on trying and one day it will be us getting a BFP!



xxx anna1971


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emma ~ i'm so sorry......so wish i could put up a BFP for everyone. Look after eachother and much love and luck for the future 

Lou ~ i'm sorry to hear your bad news too......so sad for you. Take care hun xxx

Angel Wings ~ can't tell you much about symptoms except that it really does seem that anything goes so try not to worry too much about them....sending lots of positive vibes to you 

Toni ~ fab news  So pleased for you hun....have a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

So sorry to hear thoughs who have recently tested negative, no mater how many times you get the BFN it does not make it any easier, I am thinking of you, love to you all.

Congratulations to the BFP it is wonderful and keeps us in hope.

I am in 2ww, I had ET last Wednesday and it is driving me mad, I can't stop thinking about it, I even tested last night, to try and get it out of my system, after 6 2ww, I know it was going to be negative, but the waiting is killing me.

Good luck to everyone else in there 2ww

Teen


----------



## tootie (Jan 3, 2006)

hello ladies

can i please join you? i am on day 3 after ET, due to test on 03 july. that seems so so far away....


thanks
tootie


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I just wanted to let all you 2wwers know that, although it's really hard not to, but try not to read too much into symptoms at this stage. Don't give up hope even a lack or disappearance of symptoms doesn't mean you haven't achieved a bfp. I'd do anything to spare you the rollercoaster of my last week. I was convinced for the last 5 days of the 2ww that I'd got a BFN. Boobs calmed down a bit. Then I got the BFP. Ok, I know I lost it, but there are so many stories on FF of girls that had the same happen to them and went on to deliver healthy babies. I would also advise going for a beta even if your clinic makes you just do a urine test. My clinic only does the pee stick at 16 dp EC. If I'd just done that I wouldn't have known I was pregnant with a good strong beta of 108 at 14dpo. Although I'm sad, I'm so happy to know that at one point I did make it. I think this is better for the clinic to know this when planning my next cycle. £30 well spent and put mer out of my misery. Go for a clinic that can get you results within 2-3 hours.

I'm feeling much much better today. More philosophical about the whole experience. I know I can do it. Just have to work out how to hold on.

Love and good luck.
Also big big hugs to those who are feeling down and bruised.

Lou
x


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Londonlou

Thank you for the upbeat post in light of you news.  

I am so sorry to hear of you MC after the BFP.    .  All the best for you and dh.

Paddle xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick question to those of you who have been through this before, do you get A/F after you stop the cyclogest or can you get a proper A/F before that?

Sorry I have far too much time on my hands, thinking of these silly questions at the moment.  

Angel Wings
xxx

Anybody testing 30th June, though I have a feeling i may test abit earlier than that.


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry to gate crash,

Just to answer Angel Wings question.  You can get a full AF before test date remember some clinics give a longer test day than others.

Hope this helps.

Good Luck for your test day   I will also be testing around the sametime.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, 
Lou, so glad you're feeling a bit more positive, it sounds like you're being really strong. Really hoping it will work for you next time. I agree about the blood test. In my case I didn't do the pee stick, just a blood test, they gave me the result within a couple of hours and although I thought the level was low the follow up blood tests proved that my Hcg was doubling which is really reassuring.
Just a quick one to Alison, yes I did have clear CM during most of my 2ww and got a BFP, I can't say whether the two were related or not but I certainly wouldn't worry about it as a bad sign.
To all who are enduring the 2ww hell, good luck and hopefully it'll all be worth it.
Jxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry Lou to hear of your neg result, glad to hear you sound a little more upbeat, that takes strength and that is certainly what you need on this roller coaster, i´m only just really starting out and i´ve found it hard to stay positive but you have to don´t you?

I was all set for a relaxing day today on day 6 of 2ww and i took a call at 7.30am to tell me that my worker could not access my restaurant because the shops next to it were on fire !!!! I think i was the least stressed person at the scene... I kept thinking stay calm and positive, there are worst things that could happen and i didn´t want any stress to affect my results etc.....
We have some smoke damage so we were very lucky, the rest will have to be knocked down, so lots of very upset people with no income, i think God is testing my strength at the moment....

The only thing we all can do is just take each day as it comes and just keep pushing ourselves to the next one.

love to everyone.

sarah
xxx


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

This site should be renamed - women of strength & resilience!!!

Lou - so sorry to hear your news & thanks so much for the positive thoughts - you are so right regarding reading too much into everything - I keep doing it & I know it only makes me stressed.

Sarah - sorry to hear about your near disaster (& someone else's definate disaster).  I hope you are able to get back to normal asap, well done for staying so calm.

Those people who have used the blood test - when is it done, which day after ET??

  to all, 
Florrie.


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Florrie,

I have a blood test on the 12th day after transfer, for example transfer was 16th June, test 28th june, my clinic said nothing else would give a result becasue of the medication ect..
Hope this helps, or maybe it´s different in Spain, it sounds like it is quite different here, does any one else have to wear those alwful patches on your bum? I have 4 on at the mo and they´re driving me crazy.. it´s so hot here and they just constantly itch and then there is the lovely peseries that leak out when you stand or sit.. lovely.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

hi all

I had IUI and decided to burst into tears at work like an idiot and got sent home!

I am now on day 12 of my 2ww and have a slight pink discharge.  Is it all over?

Any advice??

E x x


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for that Sarah - Day 12 sounds so much nicer than day 14. 
No patches on the bum for me - though not quite so hot here. The indignity of it all, I am so fed up of relaying my body's status to DH it's all so yukky (rubbish word but you know what I mean). WHatever happened to romance!

Florrie xx
[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 14:50Ellie,
Sorry to hear you are having a crap day.
Try not to read too much into discharge - from everything I have read on here there are so many differing experiences that nothing is a predictor.
I am sending loads of  to help you to stay calm.
This may be no help but on my 1st preg (resulting in DD) I had what I thought was the beginning of my period, it then stopped, then a few days later I tested & I was preg.
Can you ring the clinic to check if there is anything they can recommend??
Florrie xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks florri,

I have spoken to the clinic and they have said its quite likely that it's the start of AF and to call them on day 1 of full bleed and we'll have to start again!

It is only the first time, so i would have been v lucky for it to have worked!!!

I'll try not to read too much into it, but i've got a bad feeling!!!

E x x x


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Ellie,
Sorry to hear that - I still have my fingers crossed for you.  If you are having IUI does that mean you can start again soon if you need too?

Florrie


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Florrie,

Yes we can start again on day 2, just have to wait until full af comes.

Trying to think   but i think thats it for this month? will keep you posted!!

E x x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick message for Anne-7, thanks for your PM and hope you, me and everyone else on here get some happy news. Sending you all lots of    .

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Its a   for me this time!   I'm going to the hospital tomorrow for first scan and start on the injections again!

Better luck next time!!!! Atleast i can start straight away!!

Good luck for all you ladies and lots of    for all those  

No matter how hard to prepare yourself for the worst it's still a shock!!!
But we have to keep going!!!!!

Bye for now, I guess i'll be back for the 2ww in a couple of weeks!!!  
See you then!

E x x


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

So sorry to hear your news, i am expecting the same news on wednesday, i have the same feelings as i have when i am due on a period....
Never mind we are strong enough to cope or we wouldn´t have started on this in the first place would we.
Keep strong and speak to you soon.
You ought to go out and do some thing real fun tonight, to get your spirits up, that´s what i did last time and it did help.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi Ellie

I am so sorry to hear about your news  , I agree with Sarah suggest you have fun and a large drink to accompany that.  Not sure if I would have achieved this cycle without the strong mind set through the previous cycles.    

Sarah - keep positive until you know otherwise. 

Paddle xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

Really sorry to hear that things didn't work out and wish you lots of luck for your next cycle.

Take Care

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Girls can I join you  even though I am already well in to my 2ww. I had 2 perfect embryos transfered on 16th June 2 days after ET. I have an HCG test booked for Tuesday 27th. I am so scared as I think I know already that it hasn't worked. I have absolutely NO symptoms and just want it over with. We have 7 frosties waiting their turn so all is not lost . 

Ellie so sorry about your result. Large drink sounds good to me. take care xxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Cesca,

Welcome to the wait from hell. I don't know what's worst having no symptoms at or having A/F symptoms, I've had them since day 6, day 9 today.
I noticed that you are going to test on tues, my clinic makes us test on day 16, which means I've got another week yet, though I think I'll have given in by then.

Don't give up yet, sending you lots of       , you never know  .

Girls, Whats the average no of days clinics wait for you to test?


Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Cesca -amazing story you have -truly inspirational.
Angel Wings - I wonder this aswell about the waiting time.  I am with Woking Nuffield clinic & they say to test exactly 2 weeks after EC (so transferred on Wed 14th, testing Wed 28th).  This is quite a way past when I would normally get AF but I guess the cyclogest can affect whether she comes on the normal day or not?
I am now on day 9 & have had AF symptoms on & off - my body is probably getting a bit fed up with my head because when I have them I worry that AF is coming & when I don't I worry that there is nothing happening so it can't have worked - no pleasing me Huh!.
Ellie - sorry to hear that it was BFN afterall - I am hoping on this lovely Friday night you are out enjoying yourself.
Sarah - I hope you are OK & not too stressed signs & symptoms (or lack of them).

Sending a little   happy chappy & lots of   to all 2ww'rs.

Florrie xx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi folks!

I'm supposed to test on July 1st (14 days post EC?) so am halfway through tomorrow, I guess.  Boobs are tender/sore today for the first time; I had some mild short-term cramping.  I never know what to make of all this stuff.  In cycle 1, I used Gestone and had sore boobs the whole time. In cycle 2, Iused cyclogest and had no soreness.  I'm using cyclogest this time and didn't have soreness until now. I'm beyond analysing.  I don't think there's ever a pattern.  Working throughout has been a blessing...a distraction.  But today I've spent far too many hours flipscreening to FF! 

I really need this to work, though in my mind I keep thinking "I can do five cycles".  But do I want to go through this again? I must admit that although each cycle gets harder in that you feel a bit more desperate, it also gets easier in that I am more relaxed about each cycle.  I know my way around it, what to expect.  It becomes part of my life, I guess.

I tested early (day 12 post ec) last time and got a bfp (which miscarried a few days later).  I've done a baseline hpt (negative) just to make sure I've got all the residual beta hcg out of me.  I think I'll probably test early again and just retest every few days. Why not?


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls what a lovely morning here in Kent its amazing how a little ray of sunshine can lift your spirits!!
now back to reality.... still no symptoms except this lower cramping everynow and then, Am I ,aren't I ? goes over and over .Usually end up with No !!! My clinic are getting me to test 14 days( HCG test) after EC but if I was to do an hpt they said wait until 16 days past EC They have given me a choice of blood test or Hpt so I obviously want out of this hell sooner rather than later!!!

Terry I used gestone last cycle and boobs were sore from very early ..but I did get a BFp only to loose it the following week. so don't know wether it was the pregnancy or the gestone!! On cyclogest this time and today only one boob is slightly sore!!!! This is my 6th attempt with my new husband. It does get harder every time.

Florrie .I wish i felt inspirational!!!  

Angel wings I'm only testing early as I have a blood test booked ,mainly coz the last two times I've tested I have had bfp sonly to loose them later. So peace of mind to stop me going more crazy!!

Love to all . Speak soon .Cescaxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey there everyone 

Ellie ~ i'm sorry to hear you news hun.....wishing you all the luck for your next cycle. See you back here in a few weeks 

Welcome Terry and Cesca to the 2ww  I hope after everything you've been through i can put BFPs up for both of you.

Have a good weekend everyone and love and luck to all testing soon  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## NJB (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say we got a BFP this morning!
Although I'm naturally very happy, I know this is only step 1 and am going to take it a day at a time til 1st scan.
Good luck to everyone else!
NJB xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

NJB on your   , thats wonderful news.

Florrie, I think I'm going to test on weds as by then I sshould get an accurate result.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

NJB that is fantastic news - well done you!!

Can I join in here?  I had 2 snow babies transfered today - test on july 10th!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies
Just popping on hope you don't mind. I was part of this thread in May 06 but sadly got BFN. The reason I have popped on is cos I am hoping to join you all again in a week or so, as hope to meet my snowbabies in a week's time! Jess - hope to be in the same boat as you!

Want to say a huge congratulatins







to all those with  recently (have been following the thread)

and a massive







for the BFN's.

Take care everyone and









Love
Tracy


----------



## vickijem (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Ladies

I too am in the 2WW due to test on the 31st June so fingers crossed.  I am on CD26 - 8DPO and last night I experienced very sharp stabbing pains in my lower abdomen lasting a few mins.  Wondered if this could be implantation signs?  Got my prog back at 5DPO and it was 98, so here's hoping. 

Good luck to everyone in 2WW


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Well, I am feeling better today, it´s good to hear of some positive results coming through, well done every one and good luck.

I am just deciding wether it would be ok to have a couple of halves of lager when i go to watch the match today, what do you think??

Sick of water..

Hope every one is having a great weekend.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

How is everyone doing?  I only had transfer yesterday and am climbing the wall with nerves.  Only miscarried 10 weeks ago so still all feeling a little raw!!

Sarah - i am sure a wee shandy would be fine hun - enjoy xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Jess, 
Fingers crossed for you this time.
Just watched the match, i´m sure David Beckham gets better looking with age, he´yummy,and it took my mind of things for a couple of hours.

I test on Wednesday, if it´s a neg then i´m starting IVF again straight away, otherwise i´ll keep putting it off...


----------



## Rogina (May 31, 2006)

Hi all

Hope you're all surviving this 2ww better than I am!

I'm on day 9 now and going completely mental.  I put all the pains at first down to the cyclogest, but now they've got lower and sharper, and I'm scared it's the beginning of the end for this one.  

I was quite relaxed for the first few days, but I'm now completely stressed, which I KNOW isn't a good idea, but can't seem to calm myself down.  I was awake half of last night, and when I was asleep I was having wierd dreams.  So sitting at work not feeling rested and refreshed and ready for another day full of teenagers in school!  They think all old people (over 24) are a bit mad and definitely sad anyway. 

We only had one embie that fertilised, so it's done well to survive until now - I just need him to keep fighting!  On the plus side, I haven't had my 'it's all over in a day or two' headache like last time, so maybe I'll get beyond day 12 this time.  

Any suggestions for destressing?  I'm using the 'Chocolate and Big Brother' method at the moment but it only works short term!

Rogina


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well what a emotional time, i have 3 days to go now and hope its 4th time lucky but to be honest i don't think its worked again but have to wait and see, so testing on the 29th,

Take care

Bell


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls well I have had a pretty relaxing weekend. I am resigned to yet another failure but strangely feel pretty calm. I am already working out in my head when to use our snow babies! I expext they will be jumping for joy that that they will be given the chance of life! 
I have had no symptoms except slight cramping every now and then . I woke on Sunday morning excited coz my boobs were tender but that went by the afternoon!!  So big day for me tomorrow, blood test organised for 9.30 am and result sometime around 3.00pm. I haven't even the heart to do an hpt as I really inside already know. 

love to all Cescaxxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Why are the weekends so short?  I can’t believe it’s back to work already.  I have hopefully had some PG symptoms over the weekend – been quite dizzy and never stop going to the loo.  Fingers crossed they are signs and not just my imagination playing tricks on me.

Rogina, hang in there!  I’m positive things are going to work out for us Ninewells girls.

Cesca, fingers crossed for tomorrow!

Bell, roll on Thursday!

This 2WW has to be the longest time ever – well, I have to wait 16 days before testing.  I keep promising myself I will not test early.

Take care, Alison


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Girls,

BFP for me!!!!  Tested on day 10 +ive but wanted to wait till today (official testing day) in case it changed!!!

Still getting VERY sharp cramping pains though....

Off to find chocolate!

Dobby


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Dobby, Congratulations!!

Take care and enjoy your pregnancy!

Alison


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi Girls

Dobby -  on your   you and dh must be really pleased.

Cesca - keep positive you never know.

To the rest of us in the 2 ww keep  those     thoughts and try not read into every twinge.

I am myself starting my second week and last week went by with some cramping but very little now.  However this could be due to the fact I felt very bruised after EC and that has subsided.  I truly hope this is not another sad ending as I feel this could be my last chance and time.  8 times is taking its toll on me and the body!

Have not had a drop of alcohol as I was advised not to so water, ribena and occasional decaf d.coke.  Ugh!

Paddle xx


----------



## Rogina (May 31, 2006)

Hi again

Dobby - brilliant news!!  

Alison - thanks for the positive thoughts.  Keeping my fingers crossed for us both!

Cesca - good luck!

And good luck to the rest of the 2ww-ers.

Rogina


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jess ~ welcome to you, really sorry about your m/c hun.......loads of luck to you for this cycle 

Vickijem ~ welcome to FF and welcome to the 2ww too......looking forward to getting to know you. Good luck  

NJB ~ congrats.....good luck for the 20th. Have you joined the 'wating for first scan' thread. Here' the link for you if you haven't found it yet: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60996.msg831311.html#msg831311

Dobby ~ congratulations to you too....fab news  You eat as much chocolate as you like hun 

Sarah ~ hope you enjoyed the football.....Yey!!! Could have done without the pics of Beckham being sick though 

Take care everyone and much luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Jess75, I think we PMd when we both m/c'd a few months ago so know how you feel. I'm due to test this coming weekend and am particularly nervous.  In fact, I think I'll go out and buy a hpt down at Boots now.  Just want this over with.  A BFN doesn't mean anything now, but at least a BFP would change things...


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Terry, I'm also due to test this weekend, but today is too early!  Last time, I tested on day 11 and got a BFP, but I plan to wait a little longer this time, just in case it's not good news.  I like the thought that I could be pregnant at the moment...not sure about facing reality.

Whatever you decide, good luck!

Alison


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm back again for some more torture.  Due to test on the 7th July, hate the waiting, you'd think in this day and age they would have invented something to detect it all earlier.

Anyway wishing everyone the best of luck and congrates to all those ladies who got the BFP's they were waiting on this month.

Kit


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Alison S --- I, too, tested early last time (Day 12) and got a BFP, only to miscarry shortly thereafter.  It was a day of highs though (of course, compensated by the lows that follow...)  A day 10 BFN would not discourage me too much because statistically only 5% of women have hcg before Day 10...but a bfp would get me out of my slump today!


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Didn't think I would be joining you under my own steam so to speak. High FSH levels but managed to convince Lister to let us try IVF while on DE waiting list, (I needed to know i had at least tried).
Basically I didn't respond to Gonal F but a scan a week after stopping showed a good follie. This grew to 20mm & I went in last Friday for IUI. Can't believe we have got this far & to be honest this is a bonus to be on a 2ww.
Feeling very relaxed & thinking lots of positive thoughts, chatting away to my tum in my head, at this point I really don't think we have anything to lose. Remind me of this after testing on the 7th please.

Best of luck to everyone here & may all your dreams come true.
Nats
x


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Terry, I wish I had your courage.  Let us know how you get on!

Good luck, Alison


----------



## skylight37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi! Can I join? I just had tranfser yesterday.


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi again,

Just wanted to say a big   to all those  !!

I thought i'd be able to start IUI straight after my   but unfortunately i have a cyst (which is normal and nothing to worry about?!) so i will have to wait until my next cycle!

Not great news, but is giving my body a break from the drugs!

So hopefully it wont be too long before i'm back on the dreaded  

See you guys soon, and thanks for all the support!

E x x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Dobby   

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## shall (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All,

May I join you please ? Today is two weeks from EC of kindly donor. Had 7 eggs, 6 fertilised and although we tryed to get to Blastocyst were advised to have leading 2 put back on three day transfer. That will be two weeks this thursday. Of the remaining 4 embies we were advised to leave them in culture until day 5 and i made it to blast. so is now a frosty.... Good to have future hope....
So now desperate for symptoms - with donor cycle all can be read either way! Force myself to wait till thursday to test    ...
Has anyone goy any help please. No bleeding, no consistent pattern, only excruciating tiredness to get me through? Please can anyone throw me a line  
Wishing you all love and luck. Hope my lovely donors' share works for her too x
Love Shall


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Shall,

Know how you feel, I'm due to test on friday which will be 16 days for me. i too have not had any bleeding yet, I did have lower backache which has disappeared now but still have A/F twinges and sore (.) (.), its so hard to tell after reading everybody elses posts. I know it is really difficult but try not to read too much into it and remain    , says me. I've started knicker checking now  .

Wishing you, me and everybody else on this thread lots of luck for a happy positive outcome.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Angel wings, I too have started knicker testing, it´s terrible isn´t it, i try and put off going to the loo just in case. I test on Wednesday and feel sick every time i think of it.
Being having a few twinges today and thought my period would arrive, but nothing yet, so fingers crossed.
I thought you tested on 28th too ?
Shall- When do you test then? I thought it was 12 days after transfer...
Ellie- Sorry to hear that you can´t start straight away, but atleast you can have a normal life for a month and build your strength up a bit.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi all

I´m now 2 days away from my test day ( 13 days after transfer?) and identify with all the symptoms ever mentioned by everyone else! Actually have felt for 2 days that I have period pains but no bleeding or anything - convinced myself I saw something yesterday - but as I´m on holiday i think it was sand!!!! I am so looking forward to being able to pass a loo without going in!

My mental state is such that I´ve convinced myself it´s negative so that if it is I won´t be too disappointed. i also read a lovely note on here - no idea where or when - where a lady wrote a list of all the positive things she would do with her life if she got BFN. This list is consuming me - become calm, serene yoga guru; learn Spanish and Russian; lose a stone; spend more time being beautiful, trendy aunty....the list is endless!

Good luck all - Cesca will be thinking of you this afternoon and sending you all positive vibes

xx


----------



## Rogina (May 31, 2006)

Hi all

Hope you're all saner than me!  I'm on day 10 and the great boob barometer has swung towards negative - yesterday they were still sore round the sides and quite tender.  Today, nothing.  No more twinges either.  I haven't had my 'end of it all' headache yet, but I'm fairly certain it's going to be a BFN again.  I'm sitting in work, trying to think of an excuse to go home if AF starts during the day, cos I know I won't be able to keep it together.  Thanks to all the support I've had on here.

Rogina


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies, not looking good for me.  Just been to the Loo and bleeding.  Well, brown for the moment, but red when I wipe (I know, tmi).  I’m absolutely devastated…test day’s not until Saturday, if I make it!

I’ll keep you posted, Alison


----------



## Florrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Dear All 2 ww'rs,

Sorry to hear that all is not well Alison  - hope you are the one to prove the theory that you can spot & still be BFP
Sadly it's a BFN for me.  Started spotting yesterday & now have full AF.
Trying to be positive, got most of crying done yesterday & just a little bit left to go.
A positive thought - if I got a BFN then by the statistics there must be someone out there getting a BFP - good luck to you whoever you are.

LOL, Florrie xx 
PS I will be back as will give it another go in Sept/Oct.


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi sun beamers

Florrie so sorry to hear your news.   Glad you will be back for another go later this year.  In the meantime have a large glass of alcohol and chocolate.  Lots of   

Alison - hope your news is more positive 

Rogina - I am on day 8 and last week I had far more twinges, boobs were sore until this morning but I did have friends with no signs who got a BFP so fingers crossed for all of us!  Will not b e doing knicker checking yet.

    to all stimming, EC and ET and the horrid   

Paddle xx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Florrie, 
I am so sorry for your news, tears came to my eyes when i read your posting.
Try to be strong and put all your efforts in to enjoying yourself until the next 2ww.

I am so nervous i could be sick, i am trying to occupy myself but it´s all i can think of.
I dreamt last night that i had started my period, so woke up very upset.
My dh is away but my sister has come to keep me company, i am just dreading habing to phone him if it is a no. 

Good luck to every one who is due to test soon, i´ll let you know how i get on tomorrow.
Ellie- sorry to hear that you can´t start straight away, just try and take some time out for yourself.
Alison- All is not lost, try and keep positive, i´ve heard that you can have a bleed and still get a bfp.

Must go and take my mind of this now, i can´t keep sane for much longer.

Sarah
xxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Florrie, Alison: Sorry to hear your news. I've been there twice and may be there a third time soon.  Try to do something fun this summer and rethink for the autumn...

Rogina: I am on Day 10 today too and have had exactly the same boob sensation pattern.  

I tested again today (Day 10) --- still negative.  Not worried though ---- when I get to Day 14 past EC, that's when I'll worry...


----------



## Rogina (May 31, 2006)

Hi all

I'm trying to tell myself it's not over till it's definitely over (full AF or -ve test) but I'm not doing too well on that.  Actually I'm a lot calmer now that I'm convinced it hasn't worked.  Cried most of last night though, so feel like I had a great night on the p*** last night without the fun bit first.  Bleugh!! 

Alison -  I really thought one of us would be successful and I honestly thought it would be more likely to be you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you - it's still not over yet.

Terry - it's weird isn't it?  Mine just stopped.  Got up to the loo last night and nothing anymore.  After the really sharp pains of the last few days it feels strange.  I didn't make it to test day last time so I'm expecting the same again.  did you have this before - I can't really remember, but I think it's same as last time for me.

Sorry Florrie - it's awful.  Get your strength back and I really hope that next time is your time.

Good luck to Sarah, Paddle, Lillia, Angel wings, and anyone else testing soon.

Rogina


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girls - can I join you please?  A bit premature but I am having ICSI, e/c tomorrow and e/t on Sat or Monday and test date due for 12 July!  Very excited at the moment!


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Just a quickie I had my blood test for HCG today and got a level of 179! which is a definite    
Have had no symptoms except lots of cramping  Have to dash  cescaxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Florrie ~ sorry to hear your news....i hope September brings you much luck and success hun 

Nats ~ welcome to you, well done on your follie hun....good to have you here. Good luck 

Kit, Skylight, Shall and Lilia ~ hope i didn't miss anyone out, i'm not quite with it today!! Welcome to you all 

Panda ~ good luck for EC tomorrow 

Sarah ~ everything crossed for your test tomorrow.....hope you get good news hun.

Alison ~  hoping it settles down for you....take care xx

Cesca ~ Yey......congratulations!! Fab, Fab news 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Well done cesca, i am so pleased for you.

Take care.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Can I join in - not quite on the 2ww wait yet tho
Im on my 3rd IUI - get basted on Thursday - had a scan yesterday and have one follie at 17mm...

 to those that got  
Here's sending u lots and lots of 

A very big sorry for the BFN's
     

Pri..xx


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi

Welcome to the newcomers.

Cesca - Fantastic news   and ^goodluck for the forthcoming months.

Rogina keep positive you never know each cycle is different, I am now on my 8th ICSI and each one has been slightly different.  Hang in their girl.  I have also had tears (over emotional according to DH) but until th fat lady sings can't give up hope.

Paddle xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

My thoughts are with all the ladies that have received a   in the last couple of days i am sending loads of       

Also loads of        

Well i have managed to get this far, l have normally had the big AF by now i am on day 12 and no sign but i do have a really bad Sharp pain in my (.)(.) never had that before really hurts as anyone had that before. l have spoke to the clinic and they said i could test tomorrow and big day 29th well to be honest i would like to see how far i get l am very very frightened this will be 4th BFN,

Well ladies goodluck to everyone who is testing soon loads of baby dust.

        

Bell


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Cesca, thats brilliant news and wishing you lots of luck for the future.

Florrie, really sorry to hear your news  .

Sarah, my actual test date is fri, as my clinic makes you wait 16 days but I'm finding the nearer it gets, i'm getting scared to test, stupid I know .

Hi to everyone else and good luck, keeping everything crossed.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi all

Firstly Cesca that´s fantastic news. So pleased for you and keep us updated.

Florrie - really sorry to hear your news. My advice - which I will be taking myself - is have a very large drink and get it all out of your system. 

Alison and Rogina - hope things settled down.

Angel Wings, Bell and Sarah we are all testing around the same time. I am due to test tomorrow which is day 13 after ET: I am still convinced AF will arrive before I need to do the test. I had cramps all day, intermittently, yesterday - like the last 2 days. I go to the loo at least 30 times a day to check and am always surprised not to see the dreaded signs. I haven´t bought a test ( no jinxing) and hope that the Spanish instructions are clear for a non Spanish speaker!!! I can see a movie farce moment coming on...

Sarah - my DH is in Moscow and I´m in Spain so we´ve been apart for nearly the whole time and i am preferring it. I don´t want to see his little face if it is bad news as I will be much sadder. Then when we see each other again it won´t be the only thing we talk about as some time will have passed! 

Thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi girls ,well I still can't believe I am pregnant. I don't really have any symptoms!!! If I hadn't had the blood test I don't think i would actually believe it. 

Angel wings I know exactly how you feel about being scared I really didn't want to go to the clinic for my blood test. To be told it was negative filled me with dread so I did a sneaky one before I went and luckily for me it was a positive! I just wanted to prepare myself. I was 12 dp2dt yesterday.All the best for your test day  

Bell good luck testing   

Love to all Cescaxxx[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 09:36Lilia wishing you all the best for testing. Don't forget the only symptom i have had is cramping so maybe its a good omen for you . i really hope so     love Cescaxxxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Cesca, congratulations!

A/F is here with knobs on...I phoned the hospital and they say I still need to test on Saturday as they have been caught out befores, but it's not looking hopeful.  After then, we'll decide what happens next!

Alison


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi!

I'm having 2 embies put back on board at 2.50pm today and would love to join you (well I'd much rather have my teeth pulled without anaesthetic than be on another 2ww but ho-hum!!!)   

Anyway, out of the 17 eggs retreived on Monday, they ICSId 12 and 11 have fertilised so am hoping for a few frosties to fall back on as well . . .  

 to all the BFPs so far, a big  to those who didn't make it this time around and lots of   for those still waiting . . .

Take care

Love

Jacqui
x


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well what a shock today l have done a test well three one the clinic gave me and two of my own and guess what i got a            

l am shocked this has taken 5 years and 4th attempt god i will not believe this until blood test tomorrow,

Must go i am going to cry again

Bell


----------



## Rogina (May 31, 2006)

Bell - congratulations!  Stories like yours give us all hope to keep trying!

Rogina


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Bell -    on your  you must be on  , take care of yourself.

Alison - so sad to read your news  , take care and have a very large drink.  

As for me I am feeling very anxious as I had cramps all yesterday afternoon and still not feeling too hot so feel AF is going to crash my positive outlook.  I have therefore cancelled lunch with a friend today.  DH has gone away on business but fortunately my mother is staying tonight.  I intend to be a couch potato for the rest of the day and probably watch Wimbledon to take my mind off thing to reduce stress!       

Paddle xx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations Bell!  Take care of yourself!

Paddle --- glad to see a role model in you!  I have been asked a few times how many cycles I'll do...and I responded "as many as it takes." Glad to see I'm not the only one with that philosophy!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bell -           
                   
That is great news !!

Alison - So sorry to hear about your BFN hun
    
     

Lilla, Angelwings and Sarah -   for testing    
 

Pri..xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

First of all a Big Congratulations to    Bell   and a big cuddle to Alison , so sorry it didn't work out.

Jacqui, take it easy with lots of DVD's and magazines and hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you.

I'm afraid its not looking to good for me, its day 14 and 33 days since last A/F. I When i got up this morning it looks like A/F is starting to put in an appearance, needless to say i have spent the day    . Couldn't even take the day off as I have so much to do at work as Ofsted are coming on friday, great timing. tried my best to ignore everybody today as I couldn't face talking to anyone.

What made it worst, on the front page of the Metrowas an article about a mum who had died who was due to give birth tomorrow and then this woman sat next to me who was around 6 months pregnant. i sat on the tube with my sunglasses on, desperately trying not to cry and failing miserably, everybody staring.

Obviously I know I have to do a test but deep down you just know, call it instinct.

Talk to you later.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Alison ~ really sorry hun........take care and loads of luck with whatever you decide to do next 

Angel Wings ~ will keep everything crossed for you......((((hugs)))) for today,

Jacqui ~ welcome, hope ET went ok today......good luck to you and your wee embies  

Pri ~ welcome and good luck for basting tomorrow 

Bell ~ congratulations!!! Fantastic news......look after yourself hun and have a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Lilia and Shall ~ love and luck for your tests tomorrow 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Every one,

I waited all day for my result, had blood test done at 8.30am, got a big fat NEGATIVE at 5.50pm just 5 minutes before i went to work.
I was gutted.I am gutted.
I was trying to kid my self that i was prepared and that i could cope with a no but i just can´t stop crying. My sister flew back to the UK today so it was a double wammy and my husband had to go away on Sunday and is back Friday,so i feel S**t.   I don´t want to cry when i speak to him because he feels so helpless being miles away.
I didn´t think i could ever feel so much sadness, it just sweeps over me.
I have booked straight in again for my next IVF because i think if i leave it i won´t have the strength. This will only be my third attempt, but reading what some of you have been through i just don´t know how you carry on with your normal life. Well done because i´m really struggling.

Sorry to go on.
Good luck to everyone that is due to test soon.

Sarah
xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Its a   for me, just did the test to confirm it, not even the glimmer of any hope.

Just want to say a big thank you for all your support and wish everyone else lots of luck.

Take Care
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi all

Angel Wings and Sarah I am so sad for you. When I read these posts I had tears in my eyes knowing that we´re all feeling the same and it all seems so random.

Bell, congratulations - you must feel fantastic!

I´ve managed to buy a test but haven´t worked up the courage to do it yet....I am such a loser! It makes me laugh that everyone can test early when actually I could wait a lot longer on the no news is good news basis. I promise next time I post I will have done it.

Cesca - how are you feeling? Has it sunk in?

Shall - good luck today and hope you´re braver than me and have tested already!

Everyone else waiting - all good thoughts are with you

xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Angel Wings,
If it any consolation i feel a little better today, just very empty.
Took my dogs for a big long walk this morning which i enjoyed now off to the dentist and bank ect.ect. just to fill the day....
Are you going to start again soon or have you not made the decision yet, i start ivf again in 2 weeks.
Good luck and best wishes to all the BFP I´m sure i´ll join you soon.

Sarah
xx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Can I join you? Had ET yesterday... 
I think this thread might be a bit too emotional - all those bfps and bfns - especially from top girl Angelwings, who's been a complete star to me these last fews weeks - here's another  .
Looking foward to meeting you all - now I'm off to the sofa.........
xxxacugirl


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Can I join too?  I am on my 2ww and am testing on the 9th July!!

Came back to work because I couldn't stick being at home alone, there's only so much daytime tv you can watch eh!!

Tattie


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Tattie and Acugirl

I'm a newbie here too - had ET yesterday afternoon and am currently trying to relax in the garden with gallons of water, pineapple juice and Brazil nuts! Hope you are both feeling ok and are not too sore or swollen - I look like I've got a football stuffed in my tum at the mo!

It's also my secong 2ww (last time AF arrived on day 11   ) My test date is 12th July (if I can make it that far without getting arrested by the   ) at which time we'll be on holiday in Rhodes - whatever the result this time around, at least I won't have to face going into work.  

Angel Wings and Sarah - I'm so sorry about your result, you must both be devastated   

LizzyB - Thanks for the welcome - you must be psychic - how did you guess that my "wee" embies are half-Scottish?!

Bell - Congratualtions! I've been reading your diary and am so chuffed for you!!!

Love and lashings of   to everyone

Chat soon

Jacqui
x


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Sarah, so sorry to hear yours was bad news as well, life stinks sometimes. Today I feel alot better, no  , even managed afew laughs. I am going to have my follow up on the 13th July and discuss FET, as I have 2 frozen blasts. If i had the money I would go for IVF again but this way its cheaper and I do want to use them at some point.
How come you can start IVF so soon, I thought you needed to wait acouple of months? I think I am going to have 2 A/F's first and then try, I dread to think what this one is going to be like, hasn't put in a full apperance yet, I've stopped the cyclogest and prognova now, so I would imagine it won't be too long.

Wishing you much happier news on your next tx.

Love
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Angel Wings,

IGlad to hear that you feel a little better, i feel a lot better as my dh is back tomorrow, so only another 20 hours to wait, not that i´m counting !!!!
I have been out with some friends to noight and had a couple of beers, i feel so tipsy because it is that long since i have had a drink.

I can start IVF straight away because i used my frozem ebbies last time so i was on no medication other than patches and inserty things. There was no ovary stimulation, i like you wanted to try another IVF cycle but she said that i would have to wait 3 months for my system to be clear so i thought that i may as well just use my frozen ones so as not to waste any time.

Hope all goes well for you and yes like you said, life stinks sometimes, but at least we are giving it a go.

Jacqui- Thanks, I´m feeling alot better today.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Rogina (May 31, 2006)

Hi all

Well, the fat lady was doing vocal exercises backstage for a few days and she's recently been standing in the wings making loud comments about the other performers.  Now she's finally on stage and she's launched into her first number.  Show's over.

In a way it's a relief, cos I've known for about 3 or 4 days that it hadn't worked and I was just waiting for AF, but there was still that little kernel of hope.  Still got to test on Monday, just for the record, but that's a formality.

I'm surprisingly together.  I'm upset, and if anyone gives me sympathy I'd be in tears again, (they won't because only one friend knows, and I only told her after I knew it hadn't worked), but at least I'm at work and not curled in a corner somewhere.  That's progress on the last time - it came as a shock then cos I didn't know it could happen by day 11 - and I just cried for about a week.  I've got my sunglasses with me, even though it's raining, so I'll look odd but fine.  It's bl**dy sore, as well!  The worst part was going to work leaving my DH at home - he is gutted, and I feel so bad leaving him on his own.

Anyway, it'll be months before I get a follow-up appointment and months again before we can have another go, so I'm going to get wrecked tonight - that'll be on one and a half drinks probably, I've been off it so long!  It's Friday and I'm off work on Monday so I can wallow in it for a few days, play sad music and cry properly without caring about what I'll look like in work the next day.  Then I'll pull myself together before I go on holiday on Thursday.  Thank God I've got nothing prepared for that, so I'll have something to keep me occupied.

Thanks to all of you for your support.  Congratulations to the lucky ones, and good luck to those still to test - I'll be back to see how you get on.

Alison, Angelwings, Sarah and all the other BFNs - look after yourselves, and good luck with whatever you decide to do next.  I'll definitely be trying again - it's too soon for me to give up!

Rogina


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Rogina,

It is strange isn´t it how you know deep down that it hasn´t worked but you still cling to the last bit of hope, I´m glad that you´re feeling better this time, although i think you do need a good cry just to get it out of your system.
Good luck for next time.
I know what you mean about drink, i went out last night and had 2 drinks and i was really tipsy.

Anyway speak to you soon.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Lilia (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi all

Finally did my test today and got   but really can´t believe it. I must have looked at the line a hundred times already to make sure it really was there. I just can´t let myself get too excited till I´m back home and can have a blood test.

Angel Wings, Sarah and Rogina hope you´re feeling better.

Jacqui, Tatti and Acugirl - good luck with the wait.

xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry its going to be a quick one, will catch up with you all a little later
Just to let you know basting went well - the nurse did it this time, she was so gentle 
So am now officially on the 2ww - doesn't quite feel like it yet !! Im going to work from home until Tuesday so have a few days off !!  Testing on 13th July

Lilia - Congrats hun - that is great news !!  You must be over the moon

rogina, Angelwings and Sarah - So sorry guys - sending u lots of hugs 
        

Pri..xx


----------



## Paddle (May 26, 2004)

Hi all

So much news and I have only been away for a day!

Sarah, Angel Wings and Sarah - I am so sorry to hear all your sad news     hugs to all       and go and have a large drink each.

Lilia -  Congratulations on your happy news you must be over the moon and on 

My news is that after two days of A/F style cramps no more signs so hope this is not another negative awaiting test date.

Paddle xx


----------



## acugirl (May 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Just wanted to remind you old 2WW'ers what it's like at the beginning (day 2), with orders to do nothing but read, watch the box, not get worried etc. So nice!
I'm going away for the weekend but will catch up with you on Monday.
Jacqui: I'm so off water after having drunk 2 litres for ET I'm prob dehydrated! I can't stand the thought of drinking anymore. But well done you! But I'm totally scoffing the nuts. I'm starving at the mo.
xxxxxxxxacugirl


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Rogina -- so sorry. But do do the beta just to be sure and keep using the cyclogest until then I'd say...

I tested yesterday (Day 12) -- negative.  I've had this feeling and symptoms (migraine, boobs no longer sore) that suggests it hasn't worked.  Bored at work, I peed on a stick (as one does.) But it was one of those cross ones...and there was a faint line. Or was there? Yes, faint, but very faint.  So I ran out to Boots and bought the no-eyes-fooling digital test. Two in fact.  But now my bladder is empty.  So I went and bought my shoes, basking in what will be probably an hour or two of hopefulness.  Today is Day 13.  I tested positive last time on Day 12.  

I'll be back online in an hour or so when my bladder has filled..and emptied...either with joy or with tears...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarah ~ really sorry hun.....take care of yourself and give DH a big hug when he gets home ^hugme6

Angel Wings ~ ah hun, sorry to hear your news too....love and luck for future tx 

Rogina  so many BFNs. You look after yourself and i hope you and DH have a good time away.

Pri ~ glad the basting went well 

Welcome to the 2ww Acugirl and Tattie..........huge luck to both of you,

Jacqui ~ it's a leftover from when i used to live in Scotland! Is it you or DH that's Scottish?

Terry ~ good luck with your test........hope you get good news tonight 

Lilia ~ many congratulations hun......be very very happy and healthy 

Take care......love and luck to all,

Lizzy xxx

NEW HOME THIS WAY.........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61997.0.html


----------

